# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում

## Jarre

Այսօր մենք շրջապատված ենք գեղեցիկ, ճաշակով, կիրթ, աշխատասեր, բարի, նորմալ.... մարդկանցով։

Բայց ո՞վ ենք մենք և մեզ շրջապատող մարդիկ իրականում։ Ո՞վ է մեր ներքին անձնավորությունը և ինչերի՞ ենք մենք ու մեզ շրջապատող մարդիկ ունակ։

Երկար մտորումներից հետո եկել եմ այն կարծիքին, որ այս հարցի պատասխանը գտնելու լավագույն միջոցը հետևյալն է։

Պատկերացրեք, որ մարդկությանը տրվեր հնարավորություն անելու այն ինչ ցանկանում են ու երազում, ու նրանց հավաստիացվեր, որ նրանք ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չեն կրելու իրենց կատարած արարքների համար։

Ինչպիսի՞ն այդ ժամանակ կլիներ մեր աշխարհը։

Ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք, որ չենք անում հիմա, քանի որ կա՛մ հնարավորություն չունենք, կամ վախենում ենք պատասխանատվություն կրելուց։

*Մարդը ոչ թե այն է ինչ անում է, այլ այն ինչ մտածում է ու ցանկանում։*

----------

Alba (31.08.2009), Ambrosine (30.08.2009), armena (29.08.2009), Sambitbaba (27.09.2010), Smokie (07.02.2011), Tig (04.09.2009), Ungrateful (30.08.2009), Yevuk (30.08.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Կաթիլ (30.08.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010), Ուլուանա (29.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.09.2009)

----------


## armena

Նախ շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:  :Smile: 
Ես կասեմ,որ մարդ արարածը շատ անկանխատեսելի ու չափազանց անկայուն մի անբացատրելի երևույթ է:Ես շատ հաճախ մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ հասկանում մարդկաց տարօրինակ այս կամ այլ արաքները:Ու գիտեք,առաջ մտացում էի,որ մարդիկ բարի են,իսկ հիմա դա շատ փոխվել է:Որ շատերը միայն իրենց շահի համար են ապրում,եվ իրենց իսկ օգտի համա ր են միայն շողոքոթում,բայց միեյնույն ժամանակ մտածում եմ,որ կամ մարդկանց մեջ մարդիկ,որոնք մեծատառով մարդ են,ու նրանց անունները ոսկե տառերով կգրվի մեր մեջ ու մենք միշտ կ հիշենք նրանց:

Գտնում եմ,որ ամեն մի մարդ մի ինդիվիդուալ աշխարհ է,որի մեջ կարող ենք մոլորվվել,ու երկար ժամանակ դուրս չգալ:Իրար նման մարդիկ չկան:Ինչպե՞ս կարող են մարդիկ իրար նման լինել եթե բոլորն էլ ծնված են տարբեր հայրերից ու մայրերից,նույնիսկ քույրերն ու եղբայրներն են տարբեր:
Պետք է պարզապես պարզ լինել բոլորի հետ,նույնիսկ մտքում դիմացինի մասին ոչ մի վատ բան չմատածել,որ խղճներս ազատ լինի,ու մաքուր ձեռքերով ու բանականությամբ անցնենք մեր կյանքի ճամփան:

Մարդիկ խենթ են,ինձ թվում է հենց այդ պատճառով էլ զրկված են շատ բաներից,քանի որ եթեմարդկանց ցանկությունները սահնամափակված չլինեին,ապա աշխարհը կկործանվեր:Համ էլ մարդու համար(ավելիճիշտ մարդու մեջ) կան տարբեր բարոյական նորմեր,կա չափի զգացողություն,իհակե նաեվ անկարողություն,կամք,ուջ.Կան շատ կոնկրետ ու հստակ սահմանված նորմեր,որ եթե մարդը խախտում է դրանք,ապա կներեք,կենդանուց ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:

----------

Alba (30.08.2009), Jarre (30.08.2009), Katka (17.10.2009), Yevuk (30.08.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

հետաքրիր թեմա է. Եթե ի սկզբանե մարդը տրվեր իր բնազդային  ցանկություններին, երևի քարի դարից չենք զարգանա, բացի էդ հենց էդ դարում էլ երևի "մարդկությունը" կվերանար.( Ստեղ մարդկություն չակերտների մեջ երևի ). Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, մեր "գիտակցական" ու "բարոյական" ցանկություններն ու նպատակները հենց մեր "Էգո"-ի դրսևորումներն են քողարկված` գեղեցիկ արարքներով, եթե իհարկե անկեղծ լինենք ինքներս մեզ հետ, ու տեսնենք դա: Շատ հաճախ կատարելագործելով ինքներս մեզ, մենք իրականում  կատարելագործում ենք մեր Էգոն, Բայց շատերը դա երբեք չեն ընդունի, ու այսպիսի վատ  մտքեր արտահայտողին կքննադատեն, Չէ, որ եթե ընդունենք այդպիսի սարսափելի բաներ, մենք պետք է սկսենք աշխատել մեր վրա, մաքրել մեզ, բայց դա շատ բարդ ու երկար, տհաճ գործնըթաց է, ավելի հեշտ է քաննադատել ու չնդունել դա, և ցույց տալ թե "ես ինչքան մաքուր եմ ու սեր եմ ճառագում"

----------

Alba (30.08.2009), armena (29.08.2009), Jarre (30.08.2009), Yevuk (30.08.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> միեյնույն ժամանակ մտածում եմ,որ կամ մարդկանց մեջ մարդիկ,որոնք մեծատառով մարդ են,ու նրանց անունները ոսկե տառերով կգրվի մեր մեջ ու մենք միշտ կ հիշենք նրանց:


Թանկագի՛ն armena, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ այս թեմայում լավատեսական ու դրական գրառում ես կատարում, քանի որ թեման բացելուց հետո մտավախություն ունեի, որ մի գուցե թեմայի ոգին մի քիչ բացասական լինի, ու ոմանց թվա, որ ուզում եմ ասել, թե բոլոր մարդկանց հարկավոր է կասկածել ու որ չկա լավ մարդ։ Բայց դու այս նախադասությամբ հիանալիորեն արտահայտեցիր իմ տեսակետը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։



> նույնիսկ մտքում դիմացինի մասին ոչ մի վատ բան չմատածել,որ խղճներս ազատ լինի,ու մաքուր ձեռքերով ու բանականությամբ անցնենք մեր կյանքի ճամփան:


Այո՛, շատ ճիշտ ես։ Այսօր  կան շատ բաներ որ մարդու մտքով անցնում են, ու իմ կարծիքով ամենաահավոր բանը կլինի այն, որ մարդկությունը ունենա հնարավորություն իրագործելու իր մտքով անցած բոլոր բաները։ Ուստի իրոք անհրաժեշտ է հենց այսօրվանից հսկել մտքին, որպեսզի երբ հետագայում մարդ հայտնվի դժվար և վատ արարք պահանջող իրավիճակում, թույլ չտա, որ դրանք փոխեն իրեն։



> եթեմարդկանց ցանկությունները սահնամափակված չլինեին,ապա աշխարհը կկործանվեր:


Ճիշտ ես նկատում։ Բայց գիտես ամենացավալին որն է։ Որ մարդիկ այսօր ունենալով այսքան սահմանափակումներ, միևնույնն է կարողացել են ստեղծել պատերազմներ, ցեղասպանություններ, ատելություն, քսենոֆոբիա..... և այն պայմանները որոնց ականատեսն ենք մենք։



> Կան շատ կոնկրետ ու հստակ սահմանված նորմեր,որ եթե մարդը խախտում է դրանք,ապա կներեք,կենդանուց ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:


Այ այս մտքի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Մարդիկ կենդանիներից շատ են տարբերվում։ Ես մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան եմ բացահայտել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ շատերն էլ են դրա մասին մտածել. այսօր *կենդանին իր բնազդով ավելի մարդկային է, քան մարդը իր բանականությամ*։ Օրինակ՝ դելֆինները առանց որևէ շահի մարդու կյանք են փրկում, շները հավատարիմ են, պանդաները՝ խաղաղ։ Այսօր մարդիկ շատ բաներ ունեն սովորելու կենդանիներից ու եթե միայն այս հատկությունները կիրառեին, ապա աշխարհը շատ ավելի տարբեր կլիներ, քան հիմա կա  :Tongue:

----------

ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> մեր "գիտակցական" ու "բարոյական" ցանկություններն ու նպատակները հենց մեր "Էգո"-ի դրսևորումներն են քողարկված` գեղեցիկ արարքներով, եթե իհարկե անկեղծ լինենք ինքներս մեզ հետ, ու տեսնենք դա


Շատ լավ ես գրել՝ «քողարկված՝ գեղեցիկ արարքներով»։ Ես անձամբ իմ վրա եմ նկատել, թե որքան հաճախ եմ հասարակության մեջ ինչ որ հարցի վերաբերյալ ինձ ցույց տալիս այնպես, որ իրականում իմ միտքը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է ինձ թելադրում։ 

Ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ նաև անկեղծության մասին նշած մտքի հետ։ Իրոք անկեղծություն է պետք խոստովանելու համար։ Ինձ համար ամենադժվար բաներից մեկը կյանքում, դա ինքս ինձ իմ մասին որոշ բաներ խոստովանելն ու այդ մտքի հետ համակերպվելն է։ Բայց արդեն մոտ տասը տարի է, որ ես փորձում եմ նույնիսկ ամենասարսափելի բաները խոստովանել ինքս ինձ։ Ամուսնանալուց հետո կինս ինձ այդ հարցում մեծ օգնություն է ցույց տալիս, քանի որ միասին ենք կատարում այդ աշխատանքը։ Առանց վախենալու ու ամաչելու սկզբից ինքներս մեզ, իսկ հետո՝ միմյանց արտահայտում ենք ամենասարսափելի մտքերը, գայթակղությունները, ցանկությունները, զգացմունքները որ մեջ առաջացել են։ Եվ դա շատ է նպաստում նաև մեր ընտանեկան միասնությանը։ Բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ երբեմն դա ահավոր դժվար է լինում։



> Չէ, որ եթե ընդունենք այդպիսի սարսափելի բաներ, մենք պետք է սկսենք աշխատել մեր վրա, մաքրել մեզ, բայց դա շատ բարդ ու երկար, տհաճ գործնըթաց է, ավելի հեշտ է քաննադատել ու չնդունել դա, և ցույց տալ թե "ես ինչքան մաքուր եմ ու սեր եմ ճառագում"


Դժվար է, բայց նաև անհնար է ապրել որպես մարդ, առանց մաքրվելու։ Մարդկությունը կարիք ունի հոգեբանական ու հոգևոր բուժման։ Վերջերս Մայքլ Ջեքսոնից շատ եմ խոսում, ու հիմա էլ եմ ցանկանում հիշել իր երգերից մեկը՝ Heal The World՝ Բուժենք աշխարհը։ Իրոք դրա կարիքը կա։ Ու հիմա նաև հիշեցի Ուլուանայի մեկնաբանություններից մեկը. 


> քանի դեռ երկիրը պահպանում է իր գոյությունը, ապա լավը պիտի որ գոնե մի քիչ ավելի շատ լինի, հակառակ դեպքում երկիրն ուղղակի կործանված կլիներ արդեն


Իրոք լավը պիտի շատ լինի, բայց իմ նկատելով գնալով քչանում է, ու մարդիկ առանց իրենք դա նկատելու արագորեն փոփոխվում են։

Այստեղ նաև հիշեցի Կնքահայրը գրքից մի հատված։ Երբ փոքր տղան, որը կարծես թե ոչ մի գործ չուներ հանցագործ աշխարհի հետ, սպանում է իր հոր թշնամիներից մի քանիսին և հայրը շոկի մեջ ընկած հարցնում է, թե ինչպես նա կարողացավ այդ քայլը կատարել, հնչում է հետևյալ պաստախանը. «Կարևորը մտքով պատրաստ լինելն է»։ Այս նախադասությունը շատ հասարակ ու պարզ է, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ հզոր։

----------

Գաղթական (26.09.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Արամ

չգիտեմ թեման դուրս չեկավ չեմ սիրում ինչ որ արդյունքի չբերող թեմաներ կամ էլ իմ խելքը չի հերիքում....ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ով ենք մենք? մարդ ենք ով ենք? թե իրականում կարողա մարդ չենք? ստե ա ասել էլի արիստոտելը մի քիչ ձևափոխեմ էլի....Օ մարդիկ, չկան մարդիկ աշխարհում:

----------


## Jarre

> չգիտեմ թեման դուրս չեկավ


Kisame ջան, շնորհակալություն անկեղծությանդ ու չկոմպլեքսավորված լինելուդ համար։ 
Պարզապես թույլ տուր ուշադրությունդ հրավիրել այն փաստի վրա, որ թեման հարցում չի, թե ում դուրն է գալիս, և ումը՝ ոչ։ Այլ ստեղծված է ըստ էության գրառումներ կատարելու և կատարողների համար։



> չեմ սիրում ինչ որ արդյունքի չբերող թեմաներ


Թեմաների արդյունքները կախված են թեմայի ստեղծման նպատակներից։ Թեման արդեն արյդունք տվել է՝ երկու իմաստալից մեկնաբանությունների շնորհիվ։



> կամ էլ իմ խելքը չի հերիքում


Մի գուցե



> ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ով ենք մենք? մարդ ենք ով ենք? թե իրականում կարողա մարդ չենք?


Երևի չես նկատել, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Ո՞վ ենք մենք» չի....

----------


## armena

*Jarre* ,այո,բնազդների մասին ասածիդ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ:

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում էր նորմերին,ես ի նկատի ունեի,այն նորմերը,որոնք թույլ են տալու մարդու անունը մարդ դնել:Չէ որ մենք ինքներս ենք մեր դիմաց պատասխանատու մեր արարքների համար,արդար ենք կամ կեղծավոր ինքներս մեր դիմաց:Մեր խղճի դիմաց:Մարդիկ կան,որ պատրաստ են իրենք հոգին վաճառել սատանային հանուն փողի,ծախել հարազատին,անիծել մյուսին,ու չհականալ,որ իր հոգին է դրանից կեղտոտովում:

համ էլ ավելացնեմ,որ մարդը կերտող է,ցանկության դեպքում շատ բաներ կարող է անել:
ու միշտ մեր վերաբերմունքը մարդկանց հանդեպ փոխվում է:Շատ հաճախ ենք հիասթափվում,բայց ես եմ մարդ,դու ես մարդ,մյուսն է մարդ,եթե իրար չ հասկանանք ու չներենք,ապրել ուղղակի չի լինի:Մի քիչ որ իրար խնայենք ու ավելորդ ու տհաճ արարքներից խույս տանք,գոնե մի բան փոխած կլինենք:

----------

Jarre (30.08.2009), Գևոր (30.08.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Kisame ջան, շնորհակալություն անկեղծությանդ ու չկոմպլեքսավորված լինելուդ համար։ 
> Պարզապես թույլ տուր ուշադրությունդ հրավիրել այն փաստի վրա, որ թեման հարցում չի, թե ում դուրն է գալիս, և ումը՝ ոչ։ Այլ ստեղծված է ըստ էության գրառումներ կատարելու և կատարողների համար։


Կնեես իհարկե բայց եթե թեման դուրս չի եկել հենց թեմայում էլ գրում եմ…կախված լինի ետի հարցումա թէ ոչ…



> Թեմաների արդյունքները կախված են թեմայի ստեղծման նպատակներից։ Թեման արդեն արյդունք տվել է՝ երկու իմաստալից մեկնաբանությունների շնորհիվ։


Իմացաք ովա մարդը իրականում՞





> Երևի չես նկատել, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը «Ո՞վ ենք մենք» չի.....


չգիտեմ, բայց ես ինձ մարդ եմ համարում Մենք-Մարդիկ

----------


## Elmo

> Պատկերացրեք, որ մարդկությանը տրվեր հնարավորություն անելու այն ինչ ցանկանում են ու երազում, ու նրանց հավաստիացվեր, որ նրանք ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չեն կրելու իրենց կատարած արարքների համար։


Առհասարակ մարդու բարդ ուղեղը երկու ուղղությամբ է աշխատում: Կառուցողական ու ավերիչ գործողություններ իրականացնելու ուղղությամբ: Այսինքն ընդհանուր վերցրած որոշ մարդիկ ձգտում են կառուցել, ստեղծել, ստեղծագործել, հավասարակշռել, իսկ որոշները՝ եղածը սպառել, քանդել ու օգտագործել, սպանել, վատնել:
Վերը նշած սցենարի դեպքում այդ երկու կողմերը պարզապես կսկսեին իրար ոչնչացնել:

 Եթե հաղթեր ավերող կողմը, ապա ստեղծողներին կստրկացնեին ու կստիպեին ստեղծել, իսկ իրենք կվայելեին՝ ինչպես հիմա Հայաստանում: 
Եթե հաղթեր ստեղծող կողմը, ապա ավերողներին ու ձրիակերներին կոչնչացնեին, կամ կվերադաստիարակեին, կամ կբանտարկեին, ինչպես հիմա՝ որոշ Եվրոպական երկրներում:

----------

Jarre (30.08.2009), Tig (04.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Իմացաք ովա մարդը իրականում՞


Այո՛ Kisame ջան։ Մարդը իրականում ոչ թե այն է ինչպես ինքն իրեն ցույց է տալիս, այլ այն, թե ինչպիսին է նա իր մտքում (իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ցույց են տալիս իրենց այնպիսին ինչպիսի իրենք կան իրականում)։ Ես ինձ կարող եմ դնել խաղաղասերի տեղ, բայց մտքումս զզվեմ ու ատեմ մարդկանց։ Հարմար պահին վստահ եղիր Kisame ջան, որ իմ բացասական հատկությունը մի օր վերածվելու է գործերի։

Երևի տեղյակ ես, որ մանկապղծության զոհ դարձած երեխաների գերակշռող մասը այդպիսի վերաբերմունքի են արժանանում ընտանիքի կողմից սիրված ու հարգված մարդկանց կողմից։

Փաստորեն ընտանիքի անդամները չեն իմացել, թե *ով է իրականում իրենց կողմից հարգված մարդը*։

----------

armena (31.08.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Մտքերս որոշակի առումով արտահայտեցին արդեն .. մասնավորապես Էլմոն ու Գևորը:
Հետաքրքիր է, բայց մարդու մեջ աշխատում է ինքնաոչնչացման մեխանիզմ: Բնության մեջ ուրիշ կենդանու մոտ նման բան ոնց որ թե չկա:
Բարեբախտաբար բոլորը ապրում են բազմատեսակ դիմակներով, ու չենք տեսնում թե դիմակի տակ ինչ կա: Եթե բոլորը դիմակները հանեին ու անեին ինչ ուզում են.... կարծում եմ հետ կգնայինք քարե դար:
Էյնշտեյնն էր չէ ասել, որ եթե երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ լինի, ապա չորորդը կլինի փայտերով ու քարերով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պատկերացրեք, որ մարդկությանը տրվեր հնարավորություն անելու այն ինչ ցանկանում են ու երազում, ու նրանց հավաստիացվեր, որ նրանք ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չեն կրելու իրենց կատարած արարքների համար։
> 
> Ինչպիսի՞ն այդ ժամանակ կլիներ մեր աշխարհը։
> 
> Ի՞նչ կանեինք մենք, որ չենք անում հիմա, քանի որ կա՛մ հնարավորություն չունենք, կամ վախենում ենք պատասխանատվություն կրելուց։


Կարծում եմ այն ինչ  առաջարկում ես պատկերացնել, իրականում  հնարավոր չէ անգամ պատկերացնել:* Նորմալ* Մարդը  որոշակի  արժեքների  ծնունդ է,  առանց  այդ  արժեքային  համակարգի  մարդը  այլեվս  մարդ չէ:  *Նորմալ*  մարդը  իրեն շրջապատող  բազմաթիվ  մարդկանց հետ գտնվում է ամուր  հուզական  էմոցիոնալ  կապի մեջ: *Նորմալ*   մարդը իր  արարքներով  չի կարող  կառուցել  էնպիսի  մի  աշխարհ, որտեղ  իրեն  թանկ մարդիկ  կարող են  լուրջ  վտանգի  ենթարկվել: Էնպես որ  վախենալու  բան չկա, քանի դեռ  գոյություն ունի ընտանիք  հասկացությունը  սրանից վատ  չի կարող լինել :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հետաքրքիր է, բայց մարդու մեջ աշխատում է ինքնաոչնչացման մեխանիզմ:


Ինքնաոչնչացման մեխանիզմը  հատկապես չինացիների մոտ է լավ  գործում :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.09.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Կարծում եմ այն ինչ առաջարկում ես պատկերացնել, իրականում հնարավոր չէ անգամ պատկերացնել:


Չամիչ ջան, պատմության մեջ արդեն եղել են նման դեպքեր։ Պատկերացրու, որ ինչ որ մեկը, ով առօրյայում շատ նորմալ ու լավ մարդ է երևում, իրականում աշխարհից նեղացած մեկն է, բայց վախենալով հասարակությունից ու օրենքներից չի կարող անել այն ինչ իր մտքով տարիներ շարունակ անցնում է։ Բայց եթե հաստատվի օրինակ՝ նացիստական սիստեմը, նա արդեն կկարողանա իրագործել իր մտքում եղածները։ Քանի հնարավորություն չկար, «նորմալ» մարդ էր, բայց հենց մի առիթ եղավ....

Կամ մարդը ուրիշների ներկայությամբ սուրբ է, բայց երբ հարմար առիթը գա, կամ օրինակ նա մնա մենակ և իրեն ոչ մեկը չտեսնի, նա կարող է գողանալ, բռնաբարել, սպանել....Խոսքը սրա մասին է գնում։

----------

armena (31.08.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Նորմալ մարդը իրեն շրջապատող բազմաթիվ մարդկանց հետ գտնվում է ամուր հուզական էմոցիոնալ կապի մեջ: Նորմալ մարդը իր արարքներով չի կարող կառուցել էնպիսի մի աշխարհ, որտեղ իրեն թանկ մարդիկ կարող են լուրջ վտանգի ենթարկվել: Էնպես որ վախենալու բան չկա, քանի դեռ գոյություն ունի ընտանիք հասկացությունը սրանից վատ չի կարող լինել


Չամիչ ջան, ամեն հինգ վայրկյանը մեկ մի երեխա աշխարհում մահանում է պատերազմներից։ Սա աննորմալ մարդկանց ստեղծած համակարգը չի, այլ բավականին նորմալ, կրթված, խելացի դեմքի արտահայտություն ունեցող մարդկանց ու մեր բոլորի ստեղծած համակարգն է։

Եթե փորձենք զրուցել օրինակ՝ Իրաքում ապրող մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ականատես են պատերազմի ու թե ինչպես են իրենց աչքի առաջ սպանում երեխաների, բռնաբարում կանանց, տանջամահ անում ահարազատներին.... դժվար թե նրանք համաձայնվեն նշածդ մտքի հետ

----------


## Կտրուկ

Տուր մարդուն իշխանություն ու փող.ու նա կասի թէ ով է։

----------

Jarre (31.08.2009), Tig (04.09.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Սլիմ (31.08.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Մարդը  իր  ուղեղով  հանդերձ  գտնվում  է  բեվեռացման  մեջ,  մեր  մոլորակի     իրականությունը  այդպիսին  է,  առայժմ:
Եվ  որոշ  ժամանակ  հետո,    խորը  վերլուծությունից  հետո,  վեր  կանգնելով  անձնական  էգոիստական  դատողություններից, մարդը  շնորհակալ  է  լինում  ամեն  բանի  համար,  անգամ  այդ  բեվեռացման  արդյունքից  իր  դատողությամբ  «վատ»  որակած  երևույթների  համար:
Այս  բեվեռացումը՝  մարդու  ուղեղը,  գիտակցությունը,   բարձր    էվոլուցիոն  զարգացածության  է  տանում:
Որոշ  ժամանակ  առաջ  այսպիսի  քննարկում  չեր  կարող  լինել,  քանզի  ամեն  բան  վերլուծելու  և  ինչ  որ  եզրակացություն  անելու  համար  այդ  հարցի  պարզաբանման  պահանջ  պիտի  լիներ,  իսկ  մարդու  ուղեղը  դեռ  պատրաստ  չեր  հարցը  այս  տեսանկյունից  քննարկելու  և  վերլուծելու:
Խոսքս  այս  հարցին  միայն   չի  վերաբերվում,  այլ  շատ  հարցերի  որոնք  ենթադրենք  տաս  տարի  առաջ  ըսկի  չենք  էլ  պատկերացրել  որ  կարող  է  այդպիսի  կոնտեքստով   ձևակերպված  հարց  լինի,  որ  մենք  էլ  կարծիքներ  հայտնելով  փորձենք   գտնել   այդ  հարցի  պատասխանը:
Մենք  բոլորս  անխնդիր ենթագիտակցորեն    իրար  օգնում  ենք,  որպեսզի  ավելի  արագ  զարգանանք  և  հաղթահարենք  այս  մեր  ուղեղների  բեվեռացումը:
Անգամ  պիտի  շատ  ավելի   շնորհակալ  լինենք  այն  մարդկանցից  որոնք  ենթագիտակցական  մակարդակում  հանձն  են  առել  « վատ»  դեր  խաղալ  մեր  կյանքում,  այդպիսով  մեր  մեջ  դաստիրակելով  շատ  ավելի  մեծ  արժեքներ,  օգնելով  որպեսզի  տարբեր  ուղղություններից  նայենք  կյանքին:

Ուղեղի  բեվեռացումը  հենց  այստեղ  է,  որ  մարդը՝  այդ  «վատ»  դերի  համար  հայհոյում  է  այդ  հերոսին  և  չի  կարողանում  տեսնել  այդ  հերոսի  տված  մեծ   օգուտը,  դասը:
Եվ  այսպես  մենք  իրար  օգնելով  զարգանում  ենք,  մինչև  հասնենք  ավելի  բարձր  մակարդակի  մտածողության  ու  դատողության,  որտեղ  այլևս  մարդու  միտքի  ծայրով  անգամ   չի  անցնի  որ  իր  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքը  օկտագործի  մեկ  ուրիշին  թշվառություն  պատճառելու   համար:  
Իսկ  մարդը  կենսաբանական  մարմնով   կենդանի  է,  որի  մեջ  բնակվում  ենք  մենք,  այսինքը  Աստված:

----------

Alba (31.08.2009), Sambitbaba (27.09.2010), Tig (04.09.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009)

----------


## Alba

> չգիտեմ թեման դուրս չեկավ չեմ սիրում ինչ որ արդյունքի չբերող թեմաներ կամ էլ իմ խելքը չի հերիքում....ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ով ենք մենք? մարդ ենք ով ենք? թե իրականում կարողա մարդ չենք? ստե ա ասել էլի արիստոտելը մի քիչ ձևափոխեմ էլի....Օ մարդիկ, չկան մարդիկ աշխարհում:


Kisame ջան, դրա համար էլ այս թեման ընդգրկված է "Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն" բաժնում, իսկ դրանք էն թեմաներն են, որ կոնկրետ պատասխան չունեն, ու ամեն մեկն իր տեսակետն ա արտահայտում, այսպես ասած՝ "փիլիսոփայում" :Xeloq:

----------

Jarre (31.08.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, պատմության մեջ արդեն եղել են նման դեպքեր։ Պատկերացրու, որ ինչ որ մեկը, ով առօրյայում շատ նորմալ ու լավ մարդ է երևում, իրականում աշխարհից նեղացած մեկն է, բայց վախենալով հասարակությունից ու օրենքներից չի կարող անել այն ինչ իր մտքով տարիներ շարունակ անցնում է։ Բայց եթե հաստատվի օրինակ՝ նացիստական սիստեմը, նա արդեն կկարողանա իրագործել իր մտքում եղածները։ Քանի հնարավորություն չկար, «նորմալ» մարդ էր, բայց հենց մի առիթ եղավ....
> 
> Կամ մարդը ուրիշների ներկայությամբ սուրբ է, բայց երբ հարմար առիթը գա, կամ օրինակ նա մնա մենակ և իրեն ոչ մեկը չտեսնի, նա կարող է գողանալ, բռնաբարել, սպանել....Խոսքը սրա մասին է գնում։


Jarre  ջան, հասկանում եմ ինչի մասին է խոսքը, ցավոք  մարդկության  պատմությունը  լիքն  է դեպքերով  երբ  իշխանությունը  հայտնվել է սադիստների ձեռքում: Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է որ  եկեղեցին ժամանակին  մարդկանց ներշնչելով ամենատարբեր  սնահավատություն,  իշխանության  մենաշնորհը իր ձեքն է  վերցրել  եվ  գործել  սարսափելի հանցանքներ: Բայց  բռնությունը միշտ էլ բերում է բռնության, մարդիկ միշտ էլ գտել են  էս կարգի երեվույթնորի  դեմն առնելու  միջոցներ:

Այո, որոշ մարդիկ ընդունակ են ամեն ինչի, բայց ընդհանուր  առմամբ  մարդկանց մեծ  մասը  ձգտում է ապրել  շառից փորձանքից հեռու: Մարդկանց մեծ մասի  պահանջները  հիմնականում  նունն են՝  ինքնադրսեվորվել եվ  լինել  երջանիկ: Նորմալ մարդը  դրական է  տրամադրված  աշխարհի  նկատմամբ.  պատիժ կրելու սպառնալիքը  չէ  որ նրան  հետ է պահում  հանցանք  գործելուց:
Իսկ  հանցավոր  մարդուն անգամ  ամենադաժան  պատժի  սպառնալիքը  չի կարող հետ  պահել չարիք գործելուց: Իսկ ինչ կանեն  էս  կարգի  մարդիկ եթե  էտ  սպառնալիքն էլ  վերանա,  հենց  էստեղ  է  որ ես ասում եմ  նման  բան  հնարավոր չէ, հանցավոր  աշխարհի  ներկայացուցիչները  սովորաբար  ոչ էլ վախենում են օրենքով  դատվելուց, բայց  նրանք  մշտապես  վախը  սրտներում ապրում են  սամասուդի  սպառնալիքի տակ: Իզուր չի որ  էտ  աշխարհի ներկայացուցիչներից  համարյա ոչ ոք իր  մահով  չի  մեռնում:

----------

Alba (31.08.2009), Jarre (31.08.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Գևոր (31.08.2009), Սելավի (31.08.2009)

----------


## armena

> Անգամ  պիտի  շատ  ավելի   շնորհակալ  լինենք  այն  մարդկանցից  որոնք  ենթագիտակցական  մակարդակում  հանձն  են  առել  « վատ»  դեր  խաղալ  մեր  կյանքում,  այդպիսով  մեր  մեջ  դաստիրակելով  շատ  ավելի  մեծ  արժեքներ,  օգնելով  որպեսզի  տարբեր  ուղղություններից  նայենք  կյանքին:


այո,ինչը մեզ չի սպանում ավելու ուժեղ է դարձնում:
բայց իմ կարծիքով այդ փորզությունները միշտ չէ որ կարոհ են իրենց դրական ազդեցությունը թողնել:





> Իսկ  մարդը  կենսաբանական  մարմնով   կենդանի  է,  որի  մեջ  բնակվում  ենք  մենք,  այսինքը  Աստված:


Որքան էլ որ մեր մեզ հոգի կա,երբեմն մարդու սարասփելի արաքները ստիպում են մարդուն մարդ չհամարել,բայց ես հոռետես չեմ,մարդն ունի խիղճ,բանականություն,ուղեղ,աշխարհը ընկալելու ու ընդունելու մի ունակություն,մտածել,բացատրել...քանի այս հատկանիշները կան մեր մեջ,ուրեմն միշտ մեր մեջ կլինեն այնպիսինները,որոնք կկոչվեն մարդ:

----------


## Jarre

> Նորմալ մարդը դրական է տրամադրված աշխարհի նկատմամբ. պատիժ կրելու սպառնալիքը չէ որ նրան հետ է պահում հանցանք գործելուց:


Իրոք այդպես է, ճիշտ ես։ Այս թեմայում իմ գրառումներից մեկում ես էլ եմ նշել այս միտքը, բայց այլ ձևակերպմամբ։



> Իսկ հանցավոր մարդուն անգամ ամենադաժան պատժի սպառնալիքը չի կարող հետ պահել չարիք գործելուց:


Սա էլ է ճշմարտություն։ Բայց ես չեմ խոսում ծայրահեղությունների մասին՝ օրինապաշտի ու հանցագործի։

Այս թեման բացելուց ես հատկապես նկատի ունեի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրին, իսկ եթե շրջանակը ավելի նեղացնեմ, ապա նկատի ունեի կոնկրետ ինձ։

Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ապա կգտնենք մեր մեջ մի բան, որը մեզ պտտեցնում է իր մատների շուրջը, ու եթե մենք դրա դեմ նպատակային կերպով չպայքարենք, ապա հարմար առիթ ստեղծվելու դեպքում անպայման այդ միտքը գործերի կվերածվի։

Այս թեմայի նպատակներից մեկն էլ հենց դա է, որ մեր մեջ կարողանանք գտնել պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր մտքեր ու եթե ոչ արմատախիլ, ապա գոնե պայքարենք դրանց դեմ։

Մարդիկ չեն ծնվում վատը կամ լավը, նրանք այդպիսին դառնում են կյանքի ընթացքում։ Ոչ մեկը երաշխավորված չի բացասական ու հասարակության համար վտանգավոր մարդ դառնալուց։

Ուստի միշտ հարկավոր է հիշել, որ երբեմն նույնիսկ մենք ինքներս մեզ կարող ենք իրականում չճանաչել։ Իսկ մտքերին հետևելը, ու հիշելը, որ մենք իրականում ոչ թե այն ենք, ինչպիսին մեզ տեսնում ու գնահատում են ուրիշները, այլ ինչպիսին մենք կանք մեր մտքում, կարող է մեծ օգնություն լինել այս հարցում։

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Tig (04.09.2009), Դեկադա (18.09.2009), Ուլուանա (31.08.2009), Սելավի (31.08.2009)

----------


## Tig

Jarre ջան, հիմնականում համաձայն եմ էն մտքիդ հետ, որ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ առաջանում են ու կան այնպիսի մտքեր ու ցանկություններ, որոնք մենք ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ստիպված ենք քողարկել և զսպել, ու նույնիսկ այն աստիճաի, որ ինքներս մեզ չխոստովանենք դա: Բայց ցանկացած մարդու մեջ էլ առաջ են գալիս թե բացասական և թե դրական ցանկություններ ու մտքեր, ու միանշանակ ասել, թե որն է գերակշռում, դժվար է: Ավելի ճիշտ դրականի կամ բացասականի գերակշռումը ձևավորվում է տվյալ անհատի զարգացմանը զուգընթաց՝ կախված տվյալ անհատի հակումներից, ձգտումերից, միջավայրից, նախկինում կուտակած պատճառահետևանքային ազդեցություններից և այլն…
Եվ կարծում եմ, որ իրական զարգացման համար այդ բևեռների բախումը անհրաժեշտ է: Այսինքն մինչև մարդ ինքն իր մաշկի վրա չզգա ինչոր բացասական երևույթի ազդեցություն, ապա նա դժվար թե կարողանա իր մեջ ենթագիտակցորեն կամ գիտակցորեն պայքարել, իր իսկ կողմից այդ երևույթը մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ իրականացնելու մտքից ու ցանկությունից: Իհարկե դա հաճախ ունենում է նաև հակառակ ազդեցություն, այսինքն մարդ չարանում է իր վրա բացասական ազդեցություններ կրելուց և դրանից դրդված ինքն ավելի շատ բացասական ազդեցություն է թողնում շրջապատի վրա: Բայց վաղ թե ուշ նա հասկանում է, որ այդ ձևով նա հայտնվում է բացասական ազդեցությունների շրջանագծում և մինչև որ չդադարի բացասականի ազդեցությունից ելնելով ինքն էլ ավելի բացասական պատասխան տալուց, նա չի կարող այդ շրջանագծից դուրս ելնել…
ՄԻ քիչ խուճուճ ստացվեց միտքս, բայց հուսով եմ կհասկացվի… :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), Jarre (04.09.2009), Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Գևոր (04.09.2009), Դեկադա (18.09.2009), Ուլուանա (08.09.2009), Սելավի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց ցանկացած մարդու մեջ էլ առաջ են գալիս թե բացասական և թե դրական ցանկություններ ու մտքեր, ու միանշանակ ասել, թե որն է գերակշռում, դժվար է:


Այո՛, ճիշտ ես։ Հիմա իմ մեջ կան համ բացասական, համ էլ դրական ցանկություններ ու դրանք անընդհատ պայքարի մեջ են։ Հանգիստ ու նորմալ պայմաններում միանշանակ դժվար է ասել, թե որն է գերակշռում իրոք դժվար է, բայց ամբողջ հարցը հետևյալումն է. արդյո՞ք մենք վստահությամբ կարող ենք պնդել, որ բարեսնպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծվելու դեպքում վատը չի գերակշռի՝ վերածվելով գործերի։ Կրկնվում եմ, բայց նացիստական Գերմանիան սրա վառ ապացույցներից է։ 



> Ավելի ճիշտ դրականի կամ բացասականի գերակշռումը ձևավորվում է տվյալ անհատի զարգացմանը զուգընթաց՝ կախված տվյալ անհատի հակումներից, ձգտումերից, միջավայրից, նախկինում կուտակած պատճառահետևանքային ազդեցություններից և այլն…


Իրոք այսպես է, անցած կյանքը և ներկա կյանքի մթնոլորտը ու պայմանները մեծ ազդեցություն են ունենում այս հարցի վրա։ Եվ շատ լավ նկատեցիր, որ մարդու մղումներն ու ցանկությունները ձևավորվում են մարդու զարգացմանը զուգընթաց։ Ուրեմն այստեղից կարելի է անել հետևություն, որ շատ կարևոր է միշտ մեր ղեկավարության տակ պահել մեր ներքին էության զարգացումը և թե ինչ մտքերով ենք սնում մեր ուղեղը, *քանի որ գործերը դրանք արարքների վերածված մտքերն են*։




> Իհարկե դա հաճախ ունենում է նաև հակառակ ազդեցություն, այսինքն մարդ չարանում է իր վրա բացասական ազդեցություններ կրելուց և դրանից դրդված ինքն ավելի շատ բացասական ազդեցություն է թողնում շրջապատի վրա:


Այս երևույթից խուսափելու համար, շատ կարևոր է, որ մարդու համար ճշմարտությունը չլինի հարաբերական, որը միշտ պատրաստ է փոփոխվել ու հարմարվել պայմաններին։ 

Այսօր շատերն են պայքարում իրենց մտային ազատության համար և որպես լավագույն քայլ ամեն ինչ անում են, որ իրենց միջից վերացնեն տաբուները, դոգմաները և անում են այն ինչ ուզում են։ Եվ այսօրվա աշխարհի խնդիրների ու մարդկային որակների անկման հիմնական պատճառն էլ հենց սա է։

Իրականում ազատ մարդը երեք հիստերիկի պես չի պայքարի նման երևույթների դեմ։ Իսկ եթե մարդը հաճախ է խոսում ազատության մասին, շատ դեպքերում դա նրանից է, որ նա իրեն չի համարում ազատ և անընդհատ այդ թեման շահարկելը նրան ենթագիտակցորեն ուժ է տալիս ապրելու։

Ես օրինակ իմ կյանքում ունեմ սկզբունքներ, որոնք նույնիսկ ամենածայրահեղ դեպքերում չեմ խախտի։ Շատերի կարծիքով դա դոգմա է կամ տաբու։ Կյանքի իմ սկբունքներից են՝ միշտ սիրել ՄԱՐԴ արարածին անկախ իր ռասայից, կուլտուրայից և այլ տարբերություններից։  Չխլել մարդկային կյանք։ Չդժբախտացնել ուրիշին իմ էգոիզմի պատճառով։ Մարդկանց չչարաշահել և չշահագործել։ Չապրել միայն սեփական էգոի համար ու երբեք չդառնալ այն մարդկանցից, ում  համար ողջ տիեզերքը կառուցված է և ստեղծված է միայն սեփական «ես»-ի համար։

Առանց նման «տաբուների» ու «դոգմաների» (ես դրանք չեմ համարում տաբու կամ դոգմա) ապրելով, մարդը ունակ է ամեն ինչի։

Գերմանիայում նացիստների ժամանակ միայն հաշված մարդիկ էին, ովքեր պատրաստ էին իրենց սկզբունքները պահել՝ չդառնալով նացիստների պես գազան, անգամ իրենց սեփական կյանքի գնով։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև այդ մարդիկ ունեին հստակ սկզբունքներ, որոնք հարաբերական չէին։ Ահա թե ով է մարդն իրականում։

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Tig (07.09.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Սելավի (06.09.2009)

----------


## Tig

> *Այսօր շատերն են պայքարում իրենց մտային ազատության համար և որպես լավագույն քայլ ամեն ինչ անում են, որ իրենց միջից վերացնեն տաբուները, դոգմաները և անում են այն ինչ ուզում են։ Եվ այսօրվա աշխարհի խնդիրների ու մարդկային որակների անկման հիմնական պատճառն էլ հենց սա է։
> 
> Իրականում ազատ մարդը երեք հիստերիկի պես չի պայքարի նման երևույթների դեմ։ Իսկ եթե մարդը հաճախ է խոսում ազատության մասին, շատ դեպքերում դա նրանից է, որ նա իրեն չի համարում ազատ և անընդհատ այդ թեման շահարկելը նրան ենթագիտակցորեն ուժ է տալիս ապրելու։*


Jarre ջան, այ այս մտքերդ ևս մեկ անգամ ուզում եմ մուգ տառերով շեշտել :Smile: 
Էսօր Ազատության ձգտումը իրոք որ շատերի մոտ հասնում է հիստերիայի աստիճանի և հենց այդ ձգտումն է որ դարձել է համար մեկ կոմպլեքսը… Մարդիկ ազատությունը շփոթում են լկտիության հետ:




> Ես օրինակ իմ կյանքում ունեմ սկզբունքներ, որոնք նույնիսկ ամենածայրահեղ դեպքերում չեմ խախտի։ Շատերի կարծիքով դա դոգմա է կամ տաբու։ Կյանքի իմ սկբունքներից են՝ միշտ սիրել ՄԱՐԴ արարածին անկախ իր ռասայից, կուլտուրայից և այլ տարբերություններից։  Չխլել մարդկային կյանք։ Չդժբախտացնել ուրիշին իմ էգոիզմի պատճառով։ Մարդկանց չչարաշահել և չշահագործել։ Չապրել միայն սեփական էգոի համար ու երբեք չդառնալ այն մարդկանցից, ում  համար ողջ տիեզերքը կառուցված է և ստեղծված է միայն սեփական «ես»-ի համար։
> 
> Առանց նման «տաբուների» ու «դոգմաների» (ես դրանք չեմ համարում տաբու կամ դոգմա) ապրելով, մարդը ունակ է ամեն ինչի։


Այս մտքերիդ, ավելի ճիշտ սկզբունքներիդ միայն մի բան եմ ուզում ավելացնել, բացի «չ»-ով սկսվող սկզբունքներից, կարելի է նաև դրանց կողքին հավասարապես շեշտել նաև այն սկսբունքները որոնք մարդ անում է այս կամ այն հանգամանքում: Այսինքն չարվողների կողքին դնենք նաև արվողները: :Wink: 




> Գերմանիայում նացիստների ժամանակ միայն հաշված մարդիկ էին, ովքեր պատրաստ էին իրենց սկզբունքները պահել՝ չդառնալով նացիստների պես գազան, անգամ իրենց սեփական կյանքի գնով։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև այդ մարդիկ ունեին հստակ սկզբունքներ, որոնք հարաբերական չէին։ Ահա թե ով է մարդն իրականում։


Իսկ Նացիստական Գերմանիան իրոք որ վառ օրինակ է, ու նման բանից խուսափելու համար պետք է մարդ ունենա զարգացած ու կայուն բանականություն…

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.09.2009), Jarre (07.09.2009), Գաղթական (26.09.2009), Սելավի (07.09.2009)

----------


## Գաղթական

Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է..

ի միջի այլոց՝ տարիներով ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվել, որ մեր հայրենակիցները սույն թեմայի վառ օրինակն են..

Հայաստանը ինքնին փակ միջավայր է, ուր լուրերը տարածվում են լույսի արագությամբ և մարդը պետք է իրոք որ 10 չափի և նոր մեկը ձևի (պատահական չէ, որ սա Հայկական ասացվածք է) իր իրական մտքերն ու ես-ը շրջապատին ցույց տալուց առաջ..

Հային հսկում է հենց ինքը Հայը.. բնականաբար միայն Հայը գիտե, թե ինչ է «թույլատրված» Հային, և ինչը ոչ..
այսինքն՝ Հայը առանց ծայրահեղ քննադատության կարող է նայել շատ բաների, քանի դեռ դրա հեղինակները իր հայրենակիցները չեն..

այսպիսով՝ Հայաստանից դուրս գալով Հայն ընկնում է մի միջավայր, որտեղ իրեն «հսկողները» քիչ են և կամաց-կամաց սկսում է ցուցաբերել իր գաղտնի ցանկությունները..


Հ.Գ. թեմայի ոգին չխաթարելով ասեմ, որ այս երևույթը, իմ կարծիքով, ունի իր թ՛ե բացսական և թ՛ե դրական կողմերը..

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009), Tig (29.09.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Շատ ծավալուն թեմայա բայց ես կպատասխանեմ շատ կարճ մարդը հասարակ մահկանացու է:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես օրինակ մտածեցի դրա մասին, բայց անընդհատ վատ բաներ էր միտքս գալի.... Մարդը հասարակական էակ է, ու դա նշանակում է որ մարդը ինչ որ հարաբերություններում զիջումա, ինչ որ բան չի անում ու չի կարողանում անել որը ճիշտ է...... իհարկե կան լավ մտածող մարդիկ, բայց վատ մտածողների թիվը չափից դուրս ավելի շատ է: Հիմա դուք ասում եք որ մարդու բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարվեին, մարդիկ անեին այն ինչ ուզում են....... Աստված չանի էդպեսի ժամանակներ գան.... դա կոչվում է անարխիա, քաոս, աշխարհը կփոխվի ու վերջիվերջո կկործանվի: Դեռ հիմա, որ մեր բազում մտքերն ու ցանկությունները սահմանափակ են մենք ուղղված ենք դեպի կործանում, լա պատկերացրեք ինչ ուզենաինք անեինք....... Եթե դա լինի ընտանիքի մակարդակով կքայքայվի ընտանիքը, եթե քաղաքի` քաղաքը, եթե պետության` պետությունը, եթե մոլորակի` մոլորակը.....
Այնուամենայնիվ ինչքան էլ մտածենք վերջիվերջո ամեն ինչի ավարտը քաոսն է նույնիսկ բնության հիմնական օրենքներից մեկը` էնթրոպիայի աճի օրենքը` թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքն է դրա մասին ասում <յուրաքանչյուր համակարգում պրոցեսներն ուղղված են դեպի էնթրոպիայի աճին` անկարգավորության ավելացման> դրա մասին է ասում, բայց այդպիսի դրության դեպքում, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի կարագանա....

----------

Jarre (24.10.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

> Ես օրինակ մտածեցի դրա մասին, բայց անընդհատ վատ բաներ էր միտքս գալի.... Մարդը հասարակական էակ է, ու դա նշանակում է որ մարդը ինչ որ հարաբերություններում զիջումա, ինչ որ բան չի անում ու չի կարողանում անել որը ճիշտ է...... իհարկե կան լավ մտածող մարդիկ, բայց վատ մտածողների թիվը չափից դուրս ավելի շատ է: Հիմա դուք ասում եք որ մարդու բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարվեին, մարդիկ անեին այն ինչ ուզում են....... Աստված չանի էդպեսի ժամանակներ գան.... դա կոչվում է անարխիա, քաոս, աշխարհը կփոխվի ու վերջիվերջո կկործանվի: Դեռ հիմա, որ մեր բազում մտքերն ու ցանկությունները սահմանափակ են մենք ուղղված ենք դեպի կործանում, լա պատկերացրեք ինչ ուզենաինք անեինք....... Եթե դա լինի ընտանիքի մակարդակով կքայքայվի ընտանիքը, եթե քաղաքի` քաղաքը, եթե պետության` պետությունը, եթե մոլորակի` մոլորակը.....
> Այնուամենայնիվ ինչքան էլ մտածենք վերջիվերջո ամեն ինչի ավարտը քաոսն է նույնիսկ բնության հիմնական օրենքներից մեկը` էնթրոպիայի աճի օրենքը` թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքն է դրա մասին ասում <յուրաքանչյուր համակարգում պրոցեսներն ուղղված են դեպի էնթրոպիայի աճին` անկարգավորության ավելացման> դրա մասին է ասում, բայց այդպիսի դրության դեպքում, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի կարագանա....


Ես ձեր հետ համամիտ չեմ:

----------


## Jarre

> Ես ձեր հետ համամիտ չեմ:


Իհարկե ես էլ եմ դեմ վատատեսությանը, բայց նաև դեմ եմ անտեղի ու անհիմն լավատեսությանը։
Եթե այսօր չգործեր դատական համակարգ, իրավահ մարմիններ, ու մարդիկ հսկողությունից դուրս լինեին՝ անեին այն ինչ ուզում են, ինչ մտածում են, իրոք քաոս ու անրախիա կլիներ։

----------

Դատարկություն (25.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես ձեր հետ համամիտ չեմ:


Որ դու փողոցում շատ խոշոր ասենք 50 000 ոց ընկած տենեիր ու դու կողքով անցնեիր արդյոք չէիր վերցնի՞՞՞՞

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իհարկե ես էլ եմ դեմ վատատեսությանը, բայց նաև դեմ եմ անտեղի ու անհիմն լավատեսությանը։
> Եթե այսօր չգործեր դատական համակարգ, իրավահ մարմիններ, ու մարդիկ հսկողությունից դուրս լինեին՝ անեին այն ինչ ուզում են, ինչ մտածում են, իրոք քաոս ու անրախիա կլիներ։


Համամիտ եմ պետությունը բռնության գործիք է, առանց պետության կամ դրա նման մի կառավարության մարդիկ խաղաղ ապրել չեն կարող

----------


## Դեկադա

> Համամիտ եմ պետությունը բռնության գործիք է, առանց պետության կամ դրա նման մի կառավարության մարդիկ խաղաղ ապրել չեն կարող


Դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից էլ մարդկանց խմբին ղեկավարել է առաջնորդը:Էստեղ հարցը իր ցեղի համար օրինակելի առաջնորդ լինելու մեջ է:Եթե նա էնպես է կառավարել, որ ցեղակիցների մեջ եղել է հավասարություն է ուրեմն կգեռակշռեր դրական արարքները, հակառակի դեպքում,բնականաբար`բացասականը:նույնն էլ այժմյան պետական կառավարմանն է վերաբերում:Եթե նպաստավոր պայմաններ կան դրականը կիշխի,եթե չէ`ոչ միայն գետնին ընկած փողը կվերցնեն, այլ ուրիշի գրպանն էլ կմտնեն:

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Դատարկություն (25.10.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

> Որ դու փողոցում շատ խոշոր ասենք 50 000 ոց ընկած տենեիր ու դու կողքով անցնեիր արդյոք չէիր վերցնի՞՞՞՞


Չէ չէի, վերցնի քանի որ դրա կարիքը չունեմ, կամ ել կվերցնեի ու կտայի նրան, ով դրա կարիքը իրոք ունի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չէ չէյ վերցնի քանի որ դրա կարիքը չունեմ կամ ել կվերցնեյ ու կտայ նարան ով դրա կարիքը իրոք ունի:


Էէ Anulik.Sh-ջան չեմ կարծում, որ էտ քանակի գումար ընկած լինի ու դիմանաք գայթակղությանը և չվերցնեք :Smile: Էստեղ հարցը նրանում է, որ եթե այդ գումարի կարքը շատերը ունենան` կարողա անգամ   դուք չհասցնեք վերցնել....

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Շատ ճիշտ խոսքեր են մինչև  իմ տեսնելը արդեն 1000 հոգի տեսաց կլինեն ետ գումարը և վերցրած:


Ես վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ, բայց պետք չի ոչ նայել բոլորին «վերևից»և ոչ էլ տառապել ավելորդ ուտոպիայով:Ես նորից եմ կրկնում էստեղ կարևորը փողը չի` այլ երևույթի առկայությաւնը:

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Դատարկություն (25.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես մեկ անգամ պատասխանել եմ որ տեսնեմ ել չեմ վերցնի իչքան էլ պետք լինի: Ես ել վեճի հավես չունեմ:


Մենք չենք վիճում բանավիճում ենք: լաաաաաաաավ դու վեր չես ունի բայց մարդկանց 99 % այդ թվում և ես կվերցնեինք: Երբոր մարդը գիտի որ իր ճանապարհին ոչ մի արգելք չկա նա նախ և առաջ պայքարում է իր հզորության ու դիրքի բարձրացման համար: Մարդկանց մոտ <գոյության կռիվը> այդպես է արտահայտվում: Եթե չլինի արգելող բան ատոմային(կամ գուցե և ավելի սարսափելի ) պատերազմ կսկսի

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Venus (26.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական։* *Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են, մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում։*

----------

Jarre (26.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

> Աստված չանի էդպեսի ժամանակներ գան.... դա կոչվում է անարխիա, քաոս, աշխարհը կփոխվի ու վերջիվերջո կկործանվի:


Իսկ մի գուցե հակառակը, հույս կլինի որ աշխարհը  կփրկվի կործանումից?
Իզուր չի ասվաց - "анархия мать порядка".
Պատկերացրեք որ հանկարծ բոլոր մարդկանց դձեռքում զենք հայտնվի,ոչ թե մի մասի մոտ,ինչպես հիմա է. Եվ հանկարծ մի պահ մարդիկ հասկանան որ այլեվս ոչ մի համակարգ նրանց չի ղեկավարում,հետեվում և սահմանափակում արարքները. Ինչ կկատարվի? 
Սկզբում  քաոս - մարդիկ կսկսեն իրար նկատմամբ արտահայտել  տարիներով կուտակված ատելությունը, կսկսեն մեկը մյուսից խլել այն, ինչն իրենց կարցիքով հենց իրենց է պատկանում, մի խոսքով դոդ-երը կմեռնեն, որտեվ դոդ են, նեմեցները,ծաղիկները ,լֆիկները և այլոք նույնպես  կմեռնեն , որովհետև նրանք ել են դոդ ու անօրինաբար օգտագործում են այն, ինչ ուրիշին է պատկանում...
Քաոսից հետո կմնան ընտրյալները , ովքեր կհասկանան, կամ մինչև էտ էին հասկացել, որ ուրիշինը  չի կարելի խլել, որտեվ նախ դա վատ բան է, 2-րդը էտ ուրիշն ել զենք ունի...
Եվ ամեն ինչ կկանոնավորվի, կնկնի իր տեղը, բնական ձևով, ոչ արհեստական, ինչպես հիմա է...

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Քաոսից հետո կմնան ընտրյալները


Եթե իհարկե էդ ամեն գզվռտոցից հետո կենդանի մարդիկ մնան: Բացի դրանից հասարակության մեջ հավասար հարաբերությունները ուտոպիայա, էդ դեպքում մարդիկ պիտի բոլորը հիմար լինեն: Ես կոնկրետ չգիտեմ տենց ընտրյալ մարդ որ չպայքարի փողի, փառքի, գոնե ճշմարտության կամ իր ցանկությունների համար

----------


## zanazan

> Եթե իհարկե էդ ամեն գզվռտոցից հետո կենդանի մարդիկ մնան: Բացի դրանից հասարակության մեջ հավասար հարաբերությունները ուտոպիայա, էդ դեպքում մարդիկ պիտի բոլորը հիմար լինեն: Ես կոնկրետ չգիտեմ տենց ընտրյալ մարդ որ չպայքարի փողի, փառքի, գոնե ճշմարտության կամ իր ցանկությունների համար


համազայն եմ, ընտրյալ բառն ել չի սազում ըտեղ, ուղակի մտքիս ուռիշ բառ չեկավ :Smile: 
իհարկե հավասարություն (էն  հավասարություն որ մենք ենք պատկերացնում) չի լինի, 
բայց կլինի չափ ու սահման.Միշտ ել ուժեղներ ու թույլեր կլինեն, անխելքներ ու խելոքներ ,շատ ու քիչ աշխատողներ...ու հետևաբար հավասարություն չի կարող  ու պետք ել չի որ լինի..
Բայց քաոսից հետո ամեն ինչ և ամեն ոք կգրավի ու  ահագին երկար ժամանակ կմնա իր տեղը..ԻՄՀՈ

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բայց քաոսից հետո ամեն ինչ և ամեն ոք կգրավի ու ահագին երկար ժամանակ կմնա իր տեղը..ԻՄՀՈ


դե եթե քաոսից հետո կենդանի մարդ մնա ընդհանրապես, դե հնարավոր ա, բայց դե ժամանակաի ընթացքում քաոսը նորից կվերադառնա

----------


## Jarre

> մի խոսքով դոդ-երը կմեռնեն, որտեվ դոդ են, նեմեցները,ծաղիկները ,լֆիկները և այլոք նույնպես կմեռնեն , որովհետև նրանք ել են դոդ ու անօրինաբար օգտագործում են այն, ինչ ուրիշին է պատկանում...


Որ դոդերի ձեռքը զենք ընկնի, zanazan ջան, հենց նորմալ մարդիկ էլ կվերանան, ու արդյունքում ընտրյանլերը հենց դոդերը կլինեն  :Wink: 

Իսկ որպեսզի նման վերջ չլինի, մարդ կարող է հենց այսօրվանից պայքարել վատ ցանկությունների դեմ և ունենա հստակ սկզբունքներ։

Երբ մարդ ունի սկզբունքներ, ավելի հեշտ է դրանք պահելը, քան եթե ամեն ինչ թողնես բախտի քմահաճույքին։

----------

Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

> Որ դոդերի ձեռքը զենք ընկնի, zanazan ջան, հենց նորմալ մարդիկ էլ կվերանան, ու արդյունքում ընտրյանլերը հենց դոդերը կլինեն


 :LOL:  մեռա..կամ իմ ասածը ճիշտ չես հասկացել, կամ ել աշխարհի ամենամիամիտ մառդն ես, եթե մտածում ես որ իրանց դձեռքը էտ զենքը նոր պիտի ընկնի...

հարցը հենց դրանում է, որ անհավասար ուժի բաշխում կա...

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իսկ որպեսզի նման վերջ չլինի, մարդ կարող է հենց այսօրվանից պայքարել վատ ցանկությունների դեմ և ունենա հստակ սկզբունքներ։


Jarre բայց մենք նույնիսկ չեմք կարող ասել թե ինչ է վատ ցանկությունը

----------


## zanazan

վերցրեք ցանկացած զարգացած պետության / քաղաքի պատմությունն ուսումնասիրեք և կհամոզվեք որ օրինապաշտությունը դա  ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս անառխիաի արդյունք է.

Մարդիկ մի պահ հասկանում են որ այդպես շարունակել չի լինի, մտածում են հավասարեցնող ու սահմանափակող օրենքներ, ու պաշտւմ դրանք... :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես կոնկրետ չգիտեմ տենց ընտրյալ մարդ որ *չպայքարի* փողի, փառքի, գոնե ճշմարտության կամ իր ցանկությունների համար


Թերևս  այս  նախադասությունից    կարելի  է  հանել  «ընտրիալ»  բառը:  Եվ  կստացվի  որ  դու  չգիտես  այնպիսի  մարդիկ  որոնց վերևում  նկարագրել  էս:
Իսկ  եթե  չգիտես  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  չկան,  իմ կարծիքով  կան  ու  շատ  կան,  որ  չեն  առաջնորդվում  այդ  մղումներով:  Նրանց  մղումները  անկեղծ  են  և  միայն  սիրուց  ելնելով:
Ես  ճանաչում  եմ  այդպիսի  մարդկանց:
Կյանքը  դեռ   քեզ   առիթներ  կտա  և   դու   էլ      կճանաչես  այդպիսի  շատ  ու  շատ   մարդկանց:  
Քո  ապրած  տարածաշրջանում    մի  գուցե  քիչ  են  ու    չեն  նկատվում,  սակայն  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  նրանք  բազուն  հազարներ  են:

Իսկ  վատ  ցանկություն  ասածը՝  սկզբից  մարդը  իր  մեջ  պիտի  նայի  և  տեսնի  թե  ինչու  է  այդ  երևույթը  ինքը  վատ  համարում:
Եվ  կտեսնի  որ  իր  գիտակցությունը  դրա  հականիշ   երևույթը  իդիալականացրել  է  և  ըստ  այդմ  էլ  ինչը  իր   գիտակցության  իդիալականացումից  դուրս  է  նա  վատ  երևույթ  կամ  վատ  ցանկություն    է  համարում:
Ստացվում  է  որ  մարդը  ոչ  մի  երևույթ  էլ  պիտի  չիդիալականացնի,  հակառակ  դեպքում  ինքը  միշտ  էլ    վատի  ու  լավի  է  դասելու  ամեն  բան  և  ակամայից  մեղադրելու  է  շատերին  ու  շատ  երևույթներ,     կյանքը  պիտի   ընդունենք   այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կա: Վստահելով  կյանքին  որ  Նա  չի  սխալվում  և  ամեն  բան  անում  է,  որպեսզի  մարդը  առաջ  ընթանա  իր  էվոլուցիոն  զարգացման  մեջ:  Ամեն  մեկին  տալով  իր  հասանելիք  դասը:
Փստորեն  դուրս  է  գալիս  երբ  կյանքը  ինչ  որ  մեկին  իր  հասանելիք  դասն  է  տալիս  և  դա  չի  տեղավորվում  մեր  գիտակցության  շրջանակներում,  մենք  սկսում  ենք  այդ  մարդուն  մեղադրել: 
Մի  բան  էլ  ավելացնեմ  երբ  մենք  էլ  մեղադրում ենք  ուրիշներին  դա  էլ  մեր  դասն  է,  ուզենք  թե  չուզենք  ամեն  քայլափոխի  տեսնելու  ենք  «մեղադրելու  համար  համարժեք  երևույթներ»,  այդ  կերպ  էլ  կյանքը  կոտրում  է  քո  միջի  իդիալականացրած  կարծրատիպերը:
Իսկ    երբ  տեսնում  է  որ  չես  հասկանում,  քեզ  կանգնեցնում  է  հենց  այդ  քո  կողմից  մեղադրվող  երևույթի  առաջ  և հանգամանքների  բերումով  դու  ինքդ   կատարում  էս  հենց  այն  երևույթը,    որին  դու  նախկինում   մեղադրում  էիր: Որպեսզի  հասկանաս  որ  ոչ  մեկին  մեղադրել  պետք  չէ  և  պետք  չէ  նաև     երևույթները  լավի  ու  վատի  դասել:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Tig (27.10.2009), VisTolog (27.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Թերևս այս նախադասությունից կարելի է հանել «ընտրիալ» բառը: Եվ կստացվի որ դու չգիտես այնպիսի մարդիկ որոնց վերևում նկարագրել էս:
> Իսկ եթե չգիտես դա չի նշանակում որ չկան, իմ կարծիքով կան ու շատ կան, որ չեն առաջնորդվում այդ մղումներով: Նրանց մղումները անկեղծ են և միայն սիրուց ելնելով:
> Ես ճանաչում եմ այդպիսի մարդկանց:
> Կյանքը դեռ քեզ առիթներ կտա և դու էլ կճանաչես այդպիսի շատ ու շատ մարդկանց: 
> Քո ապրած տարածաշրջանում մի գուցե քիչ են ու չեն նկատվում, սակայն ամբողջ աշխարհում նրանք բազուն հազարներ են:


Դե հա, կարողա և հանդիպել եմ բայց չեմ արժևորել: Բայց ախր եթե կան էլ այնքաաաաաաան քիչ են որ մնացածները ոնցոր ասում են <հում-հում> կուտեն նրանց
Մնացած գրածի համար էլ շատ շնորհակալություն, կարդացի, շատ ճիշտ ես

----------


## Jarre

> կամ իմ ասածը ճիշտ չես հասկացել, կամ ել աշխարհի ամենամիամիտ մառդն ես, եթե մտածում ես որ իրանց դձեռքը էտ զենքը նոր պիտի ընկնի...


Միամիտի հարց չկա, պարզապես պատասխանում էի ձեր ներքոհիշյալ մեկնաբանությանը.



> մարդիկ կսկսեն իրար նկատմամբ արտահայտել տարիներով կուտակված ատելությունը, կսկսեն մեկը մյուսից խլել այն, ինչն իրենց կարցիքով հենց իրենց է պատկանում, մի խոսքով *դոդ-երը կմեռնեն, որտեվ դոդ են*, նեմեցները,ծաղիկները ,լֆիկները և ա*յլոք նույնպես կմեռնեն , որովհետև նրանք ել են դոդ ու անօրինաբար օգտագործում են այն, ինչ ուրիշին է պատկանում...*
> *Քաոսից հետո կմնան ընտրյալները*


Եթե գա այդպիսի ժամանակ, երբ համատարած բոլորի ձեռքը զենք ընկնի ու մարդիկ արտահայտեն իրենց մեջ կուտակված ատելությունն ու բռնությունը, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ դոդերը կլինեն հենց ընտրյալները....

Ի դեպ, ինչո՞ւ եմ ես վստահ, որ մարդիկ չեն կարող անվերջ զարգացնել և կատարելագործել տեխնիկան։ Քանի որ կատարյալ տեխնիկայի հասնելու համար հարկավոր է բարոյական բարձր արժեքներ, որոնք մարդ արարածը ցավոք համաշխարհային մակարդակով չի ուզում դրսևորել։ Առանց բարոյական բարձր չափանիշների, մարդիկ իրենք իրենց կկործանեն իրենց իսկ ստեղծած ու կատարելագործած տեխնիկայի միջոցով։ Ու սա վատատեսական միտք չէ։ Սա մեր իրականությունն է՝ այն, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք այսօր մեր աչքերով։

Հետևաբար գիտության զարգացումը բոլորովին անիմաստ է, առանց բարոյական զարգացման։

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Tig (28.10.2009), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Agni

Ով է մարդն իրականում??? Միթե կարող ենք բացահայտել այս առեղծվածը...
Հոգեբանությունն էլ, լինելով դարի առաջատար գիտություններից մեկը, կարծում եմ չի կարող բացահայտել այդ առեղծվածը: Մարդը ստեղծաված է ի վերուստ,բայց որքան էլ փորձենք սահմանումներ տալ, միևնույնն է չենք հասնի ճշմարտությանը: Մարդը կենդանի էակ է,ով տարբերվում է կենդանական աշխարհից առաջնահերթ իր գիտակցության և ինքնագիտակցության առկայությամբ/չնայած հիմա կան հետազոտություններ, որոնք ապացուցում են , որ կենդանիներն էլ ունեն գիտակցության տարրեր, բայց դա այդքան էլ այդպես չէ, կակարծում եմ/ : Մարդը նա է, ով պետք է արարի, ստեղծի ու ոգեշնչվի, սիրի ու սիրվի... մի խոսքով նրան է տրված ապրելու բարձրագույն զգացումներ, իսկ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ  թողել այդ ամենը և ինչի հետևից են ընկել...

----------

Սելավի (28.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իրականում՝ մարդը ախմախ կենդանի ա, որ անընդհատ պրպտում, հետաքրքրվում, կեղեքվում ու մտատանջվում ա ախմախ հարցերով, որ իրան պետք ա որ չհետաքրքրեին, եթե ախմախ չլիներ ու կարողանար գտնել իր համար ներդաշնակություն նրանում, ինչ րեն տրված է...

----------

Ariadna (28.10.2009), Yeghoyan (28.10.2009), Բարեկամ (28.10.2009), Գուգօ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

էս թեման տեսնելուց միշտ ասում էի, ու չէի գրում, բայց ասեմ մարդը վտանգավոր գազանա, ամենավտանգավորը որ երբևէ ստեղծվել է  :Xeloq:  դինոզավրերից էլ վտանգավոր են: 

Գոնե հանգիստ ապրեն, ամեն ինչ անում են կյանքը բարդացնելու, փչացնելու ......... համար:
Իրենք էլ լինելու են իրենց կործանման պատճառը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.09.2010), Գուգօ (30.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2010), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Գուգօ

բոբոյա ժողովուրդ, ինչքան կարաք հեռու մնացեք :Tongue:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> մարդը վտանգավոր գազանա, ամենավտանգավորը որ երբևէ ստեղծվել է դինոզավրերից էլ վտանգավոր են:





> բոբոյա ժողովուրդ, ինչքան կարաք հեռու մնացեք


Հա...... բոլոր մարդիկ էլ վտանգավոր են բայց պիտի ընդունենք որ մենք էլ ենք այդ <բոլորի> մեջ մտնում>:, Ինչի չեք առաջին դեմքով ասում <մենք>, որ ասում եք <նրանք>՞

----------

VisTolog (27.09.2010)

----------


## Գուգօ

> Հա...... բոլոր մարդիկ էլ վտանգավոր են բայց պիտի ընդունենք որ մենք էլ ենք այդ <բոլորի> մեջ մտնում>:, Ինչի չեք առաջին դեմքով ասում <մենք>, որ ասում եք <նրանք>՞


*մենք*, մարդ կոչված արարածներս *բոբո ենք*, հեռու մնանք իրարից :Xeloq:  չէ, էս մեկը չեղավ, չենք կարա իրարից հեռու բազմանանք :LOL:

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Մարդը ոնց կարա վտանգաոր լինի նա կարա միայն իր  թշնամու նկատմամբ լինել վտանգաոր: Բայց երբ շրջապատված ես  լավ մարդկանցով աշխատում ես նրանց էլ տաս լավը:

----------


## Սելավի

Ինձ  թվում  է   բոլորի  կարծիքներն  էլ  ճիշտ  են:  
Ամեն  մարդ,  ուրիշ  մարդկանց  մեջ  շատ  հեշտությամբ  նկատում    է  հենց  այն  հատկանիշները,  որով  ինքն  էլ  է  օժտված:
 Մի  ասացվածք  կա՝  ում  ինչը   ցավում  է  դրանից  էլ  խոսում  է:
Հայելի  մուլտֆիլմը  շատ  հրաշալի մուլտֆիլմ  է:  Այնտեղ  շատ  տարբեր  կերպարների  է  ցույց  տալիս  հայելին,  բայց   ընդհամենը  կերպարներ,  որոնց  մարդն  է  ընտրել:
Եթե  մակերեսորեն  նայենք,  հնարավոր է  վերևի  գրառումներում  ձևակերպված  կերպարներին    էլ    տեսնենք,  բայց  եթե  ցանկանում  ենք  մեր  դիմաց  կանգնած՝  այդ  հրաշք, չքնաղ արարածի  մեջ  մարդուն  տեսնել,  հաստատ  կտեսնենք  և  մի  գուցե  կհասկանանք,  թե  ո՞վ  է  մարդը  իրականում:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010), Tig (02.11.2009), Դատարկություն (01.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Մարդը մի էակ է՝ ստեղծված Աստծո կողմից, որին տրվում է բանականություն իր կյանքը կերտելու, բայց այդ նույն մարդը, չգնահատելով այդ շնորհն ու անիմաստ կյանքի ճանապարհներին դեգերելով  ու իր անհաջողություններից հոգնելով, ասում է. "Ուրեմն Աստված էդպես կամեցավ" :Sad: : Դե ամեն ինչ բարդում է Աստծո գլխին, դրանից հեշտ բան... :Think:  Մարդիկ, արթնացեք, ու՞ր է Ձեր բանականությունը, որ ամենազորեղն է...

----------

Sambitbaba (28.09.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Չգիտեմ մարդը ով է, բայց մարդ լինելը ամենաբարդ մասնագիտությունն է:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

են կույրերի պատմւթյուննա,որ ուզւմեն հասկանան թե փիղը ինչա,մեկը ականջնա շոշափում ասումա լավաշա,մեկը ոտը ասումա ծառա,մեկը կնճիթը ասումա օձա,մեկը պորը ասումա գինու տակառա:Հարցը շատ ընդհանուրա ,ու հենց ընդհանուր պատասխան էլ պահանջումա,ոչ մի  կոնկրետացում չի կարող լիովին բավարարել և հանդիսանալ որպես տվյալ հարցի պատասխան

----------

erexa (27.09.2010), Sambitbaba (28.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Կապիկի բարեկամը:  :Smile:

----------


## erexa

Քանի որ սա շատ բարդ հարց է  կարծում եմ ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող կոնկրետ ասել թե ով է մարդն իրականում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Քանի որ սա շատ բարդ հարց է  կարծում եմ ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող կոնկրետ ասել թե ով է մարդն իրականում:


 Հլը քյառթերին հարցրա, տես ոնց կասեն, թե իրանք ով են իլե վաբշե: :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ… :Think:  Մարդն էս կյանքում աշակերտա, միևնույն ժամանակ նաև ուսուցիչ:

----------

davidus (27.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հլը քյառթերին հարցրա, տես ոնց կասեն, թե իրանք ով են իլե վաբշե:
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ… Մարդն էս կյանքում աշակերտա, միևնույն ժամանակ նաև ուսուցիչ:


Այսինքն, ես ու դու, Վի՞ստ: :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այսինքն, ես ու դու, Վի՞ստ:


Բոլորը և՛ աշակերտ և՛ ուսուցիչ:  :Jpit:  Խոսքը նույն անձի մասինա…ՃՃ

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, հարգելի Սելավի, որ Դուք  ավելի շատ բաներ ունեք ասելու, և սակայն չեք անում դա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով: Հիշեցրիք ինձ Պլատոնին, որն ասում էր, որ ավելի շատ բան կուզենար ասել, բայց չունի դրա իրավունքը: Քանի որ Պլատոնի ժամանակներն անցել են, ու այսօր էլ հարկավոր է հնարավորին չափ ավելի ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, թույլ տվեք քիչ ավելի խորանալ Ձեր մտքերի մեջ: Եվ այսպես.




> Մարդը  իր  ուղեղով  հանդերձ  գտնվում  է  բեվեռացման  մեջ,  մեր  մոլորակի     իրականությունը  այդպիսին  է,  առայժմ:


Արդյո՞ք սա նշանակում է, որ մեր մոլորակի իրականությունը շուտով պիտի փոխվի: Ես ինքս համարում եմ, որ այո, բայց հաճելի կլիներ Ձեր կարծիքը լսել:




> Մենք  բոլորս  անխնդիր ենթագիտակցորեն    իրար  օգնում  ենք,  որպեսզի  ավելի  արագ  զարգանանք  և  հաղթահարենք  այս  մեր  ուղեղների  բեվեռացումը:
> Անգամ  պիտի  շատ  ավելի   շնորհակալ  լինենք  այն  մարդկանցից  որոնք  ենթագիտակցական  մակարդակում  հանձն  են  առել  « վատ»  դեր  խաղալ  մեր  կյանքում,  այդպիսով  մեր  մեջ  դաստիրակելով  շատ  ավելի  մեծ  արժեքներ,  օգնելով  որպեսզի  տարբեր  ուղղություններից  նայենք  կյանքին:


Նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը, մեր Մեծ Կյանքի ճանապարհին, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ ժամանակ, ինչ-որ մարդկանց համար, հանձն է առնում իր վրա "վատ" դեր խաղալ նրա՛նց կյանքում, նրա՛նց փորձի համար: Եվ ստացվու՞մ է արդյոք, որ  ձեր երկուսի` քո և քո օպպոնենտի, անցած կամ ապագա փորձի ժամանակ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ձեր "դերերը" լրիվ հակառակն են եղել կամ լինելու, այսինքն դու՛ ես "վատը" եղել կամ լինելու, նրա փորձի համար: Իսկ եթե այդ "վատը" փոխենք "թշնամի" բառով, կստացվի՞ արդյոք, որ դուք երկուսդ, միմիայն մեկմեկու հանդեպ ունեցած բացարձակ սիրոց դրդված է, որ ձեր հաջորդ "սցենարը" գրելու ժամանակ համաձայնվում եք մեկմեկու համար "վատը" կամ "թշնամի" լինել...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:39 ----------




> Մարդիկ ազատությունը շփոթում են լկտիության հետ…


Հոյակապ է ասված` շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Adam

Համամիտ չեմ էն մտքի հետ, որ մարդու մտքով ինչ-որ անցնում ա, ուրեմն իր էությունն ա դա: 
Շատ ու շատ մտքեր են գալիս ու գնում: Երբեմն պահի տակ: Նույնիսկ չենք էլ գիտակցում... 
Երբեմն էնքան ջղայնացած ենք լինում, որ ինչ միտք ասես որ չի գալիս... 
Բայց բավական ա մի քիչ սառել, ու կտեսնես, որ նույն մտքի մասին մտածելիս էլ հին ցանկությունը չես զգում... 
Այսինքն ամեն ինչը կախված ա պահից: Կոնկրետ իրադարձություններից: 

Բացառություններով իհարկե:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ախր եթե կան էլ այնքաաաաաաան քիչ են որ մնացածները ոնցոր ասում են <հում-հում> կուտեն նրանց


Երբ մութ սենյակում մի փոքրիկ լույս է վառվում, արդյո՞ք նա կուլ է գնում մթին: Միգուցե հակառա՞կն է տեղի ունենում, մի՞թե մութը չի, որ չքանում է իսկույն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> են կույրերի պատմւթյուննա,որ ուզւմեն հասկանան թե փիղը ինչա,մեկը ականջնա շոշափում ասումա լավաշա,մեկը ոտը ասումա ծառա,մեկը կնճիթը ասումա օձա,մեկը պորը ասումա գինու տակառա:Հարցը շատ ընդհանուրա ,ու հենց ընդհանուր պատասխան էլ պահանջումա,ոչ մի  կոնկրետացում չի կարող լիովին բավարարել և հանդիսանալ որպես տվյալ հարցի պատասխան


Իսկ գիտեք, Գագոջան ջան, ամենահետաքրքիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ  Ձեր ասած այդ փիղը` ամենակարևոր բանն է մարդու ինքնաճանաչման փորձն ապրելու համար: Ամեն հերթական անգամ կյանք գալով, մարդ մեկ այդ փղի փոչն է դեմ տալիս մյուսներին (կույրեր), մեկ ականջը, մեկ ոտքը, մեկ փորը: Եվ այդպես շարունակ, մինչև որ վերջապես կհասկանա, որ իրականում նա` այն է, առանց ինչի այդ մեխանիզմի ոչ մի մասն էլ լինել չէր կարող, - *հոգին*:

----------


## ar4i_s

ամենադաժան գազաննա

----------


## Sonatina

Ամենավտանգավոր կենդանին

----------


## Lianik

> Ամենավտանգավոր կենդանին


միաժամանակ ամենահոգատար էությունը...

հակաբևեռների համախառնուրդ է, մարդը...

----------


## Sonatina

> միևնույն ամենահոգատար էությունը...
> 
> հակաբևեռների համախառնուրդ է, մարդը...


Ու նաև ծայրահեղություն :Wink:

----------


## SSS

Վերջույթները լավ զարգացած են,ունի երկու ոտք երկու ձեռք, մեկ գլուխ, Դասվում է կաթնասուններին ,ողնաշարը նույնպես լավ զարգացած է...Սնվում է այն ամենով, ինչ իրեն է հրամցնում բնությունը...Ունի երկու'արական և իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ...

շարունակելի

----------

Lianik (28.09.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

> Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, հարգելի Սելավի, որ Դուք  ավելի շատ բաներ ունեք ասելու, և սակայն չեք անում դա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով: Հիշեցրիք ինձ Պլատոնին, որն ասում էր, որ ավելի շատ բան կուզենար ասել, բայց չունի դրա իրավունքը: Քանի որ Պլատոնի ժամանակներն անցել են, ու այսօր էլ հարկավոր է հնարավորին չափ ավելի ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, թույլ տվեք քիչ ավելի խորանալ Ձեր մտքերի մեջ: Եվ այսպես.
> 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք սա նշանակում է, որ մեր մոլորակի իրականությունը շուտով պիտի փոխվի: Ես ինքս համարում եմ, որ այո, բայց հաճելի կլիներ Ձեր կարծիքը լսել:
> 
> 
> Նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը, մեր Մեծ Կյանքի ճանապարհին, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ ժամանակ, ինչ-որ մարդկանց համար, հանձն է առնում իր վրա "վատ" դեր խաղալ նրա՛նց կյանքում, նրա՛նց փորձի համար: Եվ ստացվու՞մ է արդյոք, որ  ձեր երկուսի` քո և քո օպպոնենտի, անցած կամ ապագա փորձի ժամանակ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ձեր "դերերը" լրիվ հակառակն են եղել կամ լինելու, այսինքն դու՛ ես "վատը" եղել կամ լինելու, նրա փորձի համար: Իսկ եթե այդ "վատը" փոխենք "թշնամի" բառով, կստացվի՞ արդյոք, որ դուք երկուսդ, միմիայն մեկմեկու հանդեպ ունեցած բացարձակ սիրոց դրդված է, որ ձեր հաջորդ "սցենարը" գրելու ժամանակ համաձայնվում եք մեկմեկու համար "վատը" կամ "թշնամի" լինել...


Սիրելի   Sambitbaba   իհարկե  ասելիք  շատ  կա,    սակայն  հայ հասարակության  մեջ  դեռ  չկա  այն  համապատասխան  մասսան  որին  կհետաքրքրի  այդ  ասելիքը:

Սակայն  ես  ոչ  մեկի  չեմ  մեղադրում,  քանզի  գիտեմ՝  ամեն  մեկը  իր ինքնուրույն  ճանապարհն  է  անցնում    կատարելության: 
Վերջին  հաշվով  տերևին՝ ամենևին   պետք  չի  որ  ամբողջ  ֆոտոսինթեզի  մեխանիզմը  իմանա,  որպեսզի  ինքը  կանաչ  լինի,  առանց  իմանալու  էլ,  նա  կանաչելու  է:

Երկիր  մոլորակի  և  իր  ամբողջ  բնակիչների  փոփոխվելու  մասին  մի  թեմա  եմ  բացելhttp://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...որակում   այդտեղ  կարող  էս  կարդալ  բազում   կարծիքներ,  այդ  թեմայի  շրջանակներում:  

Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվում  է  մյուս  հարցին՝  իհարկե  ցանկացած  սցենար  գրվում  է  մի  միայն  բացարձակ  սիրուց  դրթված: Պարզապես  մեր  ուղեղը  թույլ  չի  տալիս,  որպեսզի  այդ  «վատ»  կոչվածի  հետևանքները  նայենք  ավելի  բարձր  մակարդակից,  ոչ  թե  մեր  «հասակի  բարձրությունից»:
Հենց  այդ՝  վատ  լավ,  բարձր  ցածր,  թշնամի  բարեկամն  էլ,  բեվեռացման  արդյունքից  է:

----------

VisTolog (28.09.2010), Արևածագ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալուց հետո առաջինը մտքիս *Թումանյանի* խոսքերն եկան.

Բերանն արնոտ Մարդակերը էն անբան

Հազար դարում հազիվ դառավ Մարդասպան.

Ձեռքերն արնոտ գնում է նա դեռ կամկար,

Ու հեռու է մինչև Մարդը իր ճամփան:

----------

einnA (28.09.2010), My World My Space (28.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (28.09.2010), ՆանՍ (28.09.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մարդն իրականում Աստված է:  :Yes:

----------

Philosopher (28.09.2010), Sambitbaba (29.09.2010), VisTolog (28.09.2010), Սելավի (28.09.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

> Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում


Նայած մարդ:

----------

Վիշապ (10.10.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Իսկ գիտեք, Գագոջան ջան, ամենահետաքրքիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ  Ձեր ասած այդ փիղը` ամենակարևոր բանն է մարդու ինքնաճանաչման փորձն ապրելու համար: Ամեն հերթական անգամ կյանք գալով, մարդ մեկ այդ փղի փոչն է դեմ տալիս մյուսներին (կույրեր), մեկ ականջը, մեկ ոտքը, մեկ փորը: Եվ այդպես շարունակ, մինչև որ վերջապես կհասկանա, որ իրականում նա` այն է, առանց ինչի այդ մեխանիզմի ոչ մի մասն էլ լինել չէր կարող, - *հոգին*:


ստիպվաց եմ, հոգի բառը օգտագորցել չակերտների մեջ,և ելնելով քո տրամաբանությունից միտքս շարադրել այսպես
Նախ,մարդը այո,ունի «հոգի»,այո այն ունի ամբողջ մեխանիզմի կառավարման,կազմակերպման,զարգացման նշանակություն,ֆունկցիա,բայց միևնուն ժամանակ չէր լինի նաև  հոգին,եթե չլիներ նրա կողմից կառավարվող «մեխանիզմը»:
Հիմա ,ով է մարդն իրականում, ՝ հոգի,գազան,աստված,խոսքի և մտացողության կրող ,երկու ոտանի,կաթնասուն,կազմակերպվաց մատերիա,հրեշտակ,կապիկի խելացի ախպերը,սատանայի աջ թեվը,երկիր մոլորակի տերն ու տիրակալը... ու տենց շարունակ մինչ անվերջություն,իրականում բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ կարող են բնորոշել մարդուն,բայց միայն որոշակի տեսկետից ,տեսանկյունից,դիրքերից, ու նրա կոնկրետ որոշակի առանցնահատկություններից և հատկանիշներից ելնելով,այսինքն ,ըստ էության չբավարարելով տվյալ հարցին,որպես պատասխան,քանի որ, հարցը ըստ էության վերաբերվում է մարդուն «ընդհանրապես»: Իհարկե, ելնելով կոնկրետ փաստերից,գիտելիքներից,ուսումնասիրություններից,նրա բոլոր առանձնահատկություններից //օրինակ,այն պետք ե բնորոշի մարդուն և որպես կենսաբանական,և որպես հասարակական էակ//,առանձնացնել  հատկապես այնպիսինները ,որոնց արդեն յուրահատուկ համադրումը ,և արտահայտումը խոսքի մեջ, առավել լրիվ,ամբողջական և սպառիչ կբնորոշի «մարդուն »,և իհարկե կհանդիսանա որպես տվյալ հարցի  պատասխան:   
,Ինձ տվումա տվյալ դեպքում, ոչ այնքան  հարցին սպառիչ պատասխան գտնելն է կարեվոր,որքան այն մոտեցման  մեթոդն ու ձևը, որը և  հնարաորություն է  տալիս  առավել մոտենալ խնդրի  լուծմանը:

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդն իրականում Աստված է:


մարդը՝ տիեզերական բացիլ է, վիրուս

----------

Katka (29.09.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

Մարդուն Աստված արարեց իր պատկերով...այսինքն եթե ապրենք աստվածային կյանքով կարող ենք լինել Աստված և օժտված լինենք աստվածային կարողություններով...

Բայց երբ սկսում ես ուսումնասիրել կենդանական աշխարհի որևէ փոքրիկ ներկայացուցչի , հասկանում ես որ ինքն էլ պակաս "մարդ" չի :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

Մարդը մարդ է այնպես, ինչպես շունը՝ շուն, սեղանը՝ սեղան, ու սա անկապ գրառում չի, ես այդպես եմ կարծում:

----------

Inna (29.09.2010), Lianik (29.09.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իհարկե  ասելիք  շատ  կա,    սակայն  հայ հասարակության  մեջ  դեռ  չկա  այն  համապատասխան  մասսան  որին  կհետաքրքրի  այդ  ասելիքը:


Եվ ի՞նչ: Եթե չկա, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է հարկավոր նրա համար, որպեսզի լինի: Մի՞թե նրանք չեն հարկավոր, ովքեր պետք է իրենց վրա հանձն առնեն գոնե ասելը. "մարդի՛կ, այսօր աշխարհում լրիվ նոր բաներ են կատարվում` այս, այս, այս: Ծանոթացեք, հնարավոր է, որ այն հետաքրքրի ձեզ":
Այսօր տարբեր թեմաներով ինֆորմացիան անսահմանափակ է, և եթե մարդ գաղափար չունի, թե ի՞նչ է իր փնտրածը, գիտե՞ս, թե որքան է հավանականությունը, որ նա պատահաբար կգտնի ու կդառնա այն, ում հետ դու արդեն հնարավոր կհամարես կիսվել. դրա հավանականությունը հավասարազոր է նրան կայծակը հարվածելու հավանականությանը...
Ինչ խոսք, մեծ է քարկոծվելու հնարավորությունը: Մարդկությունն ավելի սովոր է նիհիլիստական "եթե ես չգիտեմ, ուրեմն` չկա" մոտեցմանը: Եվ սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ ավելի ճիշտ է գաղտնի պահել այն, ինչ դու գիտես:
Եվ հետո, քո այդ միտքը. "ամեն մեկն իր ճանապարհն է անցնում"... Ասենք, թե դու գիտես, որ երկու տարի հետո բոլորին "Մերսեդես" են բաժանելու: Բայց "Մերսեդես" ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մարդ ամենաքիչը երկու տարի "Ժիգուլի" ունենա, արդյո՞ք դու չես ասի բոլորին, որ իրենց արդեն այսօր  "Ժիգուլի" է հարկավոր գնել: Չէ՞ որ երկու տարի հետո նրանք ստիպված կլինեն ավելորդ երկու տարի սպասել իրենց  "Մերսեդեսին":

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ստիպվաց եմ, հոգի բառը օգտագորցել չակերտների մեջ,և ելնելով քո տրամաբանությունից միտքս շարադրել այսպես
> Նախ,մարդը այո,ունի «հոգի»,այո այն ունի ամբողջ մեխանիզմի կառավարման,կազմակերպման,զարգացման նշանակություն,ֆունկցիա,բայց միևնուն ժամանակ չէր լինի նաև  հոգին,եթե չլիներ նրա կողմից կառավարվող «մեխանիզմը»:
> Հիմա ,ով է մարդն իրականում, ՝ հոգի,գազան,աստված,խոսքի և մտացողության կրող ,երկու ոտանի,կաթնասուն,կազմակերպվաց մատերիա,հրեշտակ,կապիկի խելացի ախպերը,սատանայի աջ թեվը,երկիր մոլորակի տերն ու տիրակալը... ու տենց շարունակ մինչ անվերջություն,իրականում բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ կարող են բնորոշել մարդուն,բայց միայն որոշակի տեսկետից ,տեսանկյունից,դիրքերից, ու նրա կոնկրետ որոշակի առանցնահատկություններից և հատկանիշներից ելնելով,այսինքն ,ըստ էության չբավարարելով տվյալ հարցին,որպես պատասխան,քանի որ, հարցը ըստ էության վերաբերվում է մարդուն «ընդհանրապես»: Իհարկե, ելնելով կոնկրետ փաստերից,գիտելիքներից,ուսումնասիրություններից,նրա բոլոր առանձնահատկություններից //օրինակ,այն պետք ե բնորոշի մարդուն և որպես կենսաբանական,և որպես հասարակական էակ//,առանձնացնել  հատկապես այնպիսինները ,որոնց արդեն յուրահատուկ համադրումը ,և արտահայտումը խոսքի մեջ, առավել լրիվ,ամբողջական և սպառիչ կբնորոշի «մարդուն »,և իհարկե կհանդիսանա որպես տվյալ հարցի  պատասխան:   
> ,Ինձ տվումա տվյալ դեպքում, ոչ այնքան  հարցին սպառիչ պատասխան գտնելն է կարեվոր,որքան այն մոտեցման  մեթոդն ու ձևը, որը և  հնարաորություն է  տալիս  առավել մոտենալ խնդրի  լուծմանը:


Հիմնականում համաձայն եմ գրածիդ: Ինձ համար քո այդ բոլոր թվարկումները` այն նույն փղի տարբեր մասերն են: Իսկ հոգու մասին եկ առայժմ չխորանանք` ուրիշ բանի մասին ենք խոսում:
Կարծում եմ, կարելի է ամփոփել որ. մարդ այն է, ինչ իր մասին կարծում է: Եվ եթե մեր սիրելի "Ոզնին" իրոք գրել է այն, ինչ կարծում է, ուրեմն նա ինքն էլ Աստված է: Ես համաձայն եմ, որ դա այդպես է, հակառակ դեպքում նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եվ նմանապես, եթե "Դվգրեյն" իրեն "վիրուս" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եթե "Սոնատինան" իրեն "ամենավտանգավոր կենդանի" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը ձևականություն է և այլն:
Որովհետև մենք բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք համարվում, ինչ-որ մեկը մեզ այդպես է կոչել` անկախ մեր ցանկությունից: Եվ ուրեմն, եթե մարդու մասին մի բան ես ասում, սկզբում այն քեզ վրա հարմարեցրու, տես, թե որքանով է այն քեզ համապատասխանում` ՄԱՐԴ:

----------

erexa (30.09.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալուց հետո առաջինը մտքիս *Թումանյանի* խոսքերն եկան.
> 
> Բերանն արնոտ Մարդակերը էն անբան
> Հազար դարում հազիվ դառավ Մարդասպան.
> Ձեռքերն արնոտ գնում է նա դեռ կամկար,
> Ու հեռու է մինչև Մարդը իր ճամփան:


Անշուշտ, շատ լավ է ասել մեր սիրելի Թումանյանը` 100 տարի առաջ: Բայց այսօր, հարյուր տարի հետո, խնդրում եմ, եկեք գոնե մի քիչ հավատանք, որ ավելի ենք մոտեցել այդ ճանապարհի վերջին...

----------


## Սելավի

> Եվ ի՞նչ: Եթե չկա, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է հարկավոր նրա համար, որպեսզի լինի: Մի՞թե նրանք չեն հարկավոր, ովքեր պետք է իրենց վրա հանձն առնեն գոնե ասելը. "մարդի՛կ, այսօր աշխարհում լրիվ նոր բաներ են կատարվում` այս, այս, այս: Ծանոթացեք, հնարավոր է, որ այն հետաքրքրի ձեզ":
> Այսօր տարբեր թեմաներով ինֆորմացիան անսահմանափակ է, և եթե մարդ գաղափար չունի, թե ի՞նչ է իր փնտրածը, գիտե՞ս, թե որքան է հավանականությունը, որ նա պատահաբար կգտնի ու կդառնա այն, ում հետ դու արդեն հնարավոր կհամարես կիսվել. դրա հավանականությունը հավասարազոր է նրան կայծակը հարվածելու հավանականությանը...
> Ինչ խոսք, մեծ է քարկոծվելու հնարավորությունը: Մարդկությունն ավելի սովոր է նիհիլիստական "եթե ես չգիտեմ, ուրեմն` չկա" մոտեցմանը: Եվ սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ ավելի ճիշտ է գաղտնի պահել այն, ինչ դու գիտես:
> Եվ հետո, քո այդ միտքը. "ամեն մեկն իր ճանապարհն է անցնում"... Ասենք, թե դու գիտես, որ երկու տարի հետո բոլորին "Մերսեդես" են բաժանելու: Բայց "Մերսեդես" ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մարդ ամենաքիչը երկու տարի "Ժիգուլի" ունենա, արդյո՞ք դու չես ասի բոլորին, որ իրենց արդեն այսօր  "Ժիգուլի" է հարկավոր գնել: Չէ՞ որ երկու տարի հետո նրանք ստիպված կլինեն ավելորդ երկու տարի սպասել իրենց  "Մերսեդեսին":


Մի  շտապիր  սիրելի  Sambitbaba   ամեն  բան  կատարվում  է  Ճիշտ  ժամանակին,  և  անհանգստանալու  ոչ  մի  պատճառ  չկա: 
 Ամեն  մեկը  ինքն  է  ընտրում  թե  որ  ժամանակահատվածում  ինչ   սովորի,  ինչի  հետ  ծանոթանա:
Կրկին  մի  անհանգստացիր՝  մարդը  չի,  որ  գտնում  է  ինֆորմացիան,  դա  ինֆորմացիան  է  գտնում   մարդուն:
Մարդը  պարզապես՝  (գիտությանը  դեռ  անհայտ  պատճառներով)   ձգում  է  այն  իր  տեսանելի  տարածք,  որ  ինֆորմացիայի   հետ  արդեն  պատրաստ  է  ծանոթանալու:  
 Ու  կախված  քո  այդ  պահի  գիտակցության  բարձրության  աստիճանից,  «պատահաբար»  հանդիպում  էս  հենց  այն  ինֆորմացիային  որ  քեզ  խիստ  անհրաժեշտ  էր:  
Քանի  մարդը  ուրիշ  դասեր  է  ուսումնասիրում,  և  առայժմ  այդ  ինֆորմացիայի  խիստ  անհրաժեշտությունը  չի  զգում,  ուզում  էս  ոսկե  սկուտեղով  մատուցիր,  միևնույնն է,  նա  վանելու  է   քո  այդ  ինֆորմացիան,  քանի  որ  իր  հոգու  պլանը  այդ  պահին,  ուրիշ  դաս  ուսումնասիրելն  է,  իսկ  դու  իրան  ձանձրացնելու   էս:

Այնպես  որ  դեպքերին  մի  հրի,  նրանք  գիտեն  որ  ժամին  ում    պիտի  հանդիպեն:  

Ամեն  սերմ,  իր  ծիլ  տալու  և  աճելու  ժամանակն  ունի:  
Ամեն  սերմ,  աճի  տարբեր  արագություն  ունի: 
Արեգակը  իր  իմաստությունը  սովորեցնելու  սեզոնն ունի,  լուսինը  իր, չես  կարող  արեգակի իմաստությունները  ստանալու  սեզոնին,  լուսնի  իմաստությունը  սովորել:  

հ.գ.  եթե  աշակերտը  պատրաստ  է,  նրան  միշտ  էլ  ուսուցիչ  կգտնվի:
Հույսով  եմ  հասկացար  ընդհանուր  ձևակերպված  միտքը:

----------

Sambitbaba (30.09.2010), Tig (30.09.2010), VisTolog (29.09.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

[QUOTE=Sambitbaba;2100750] Իսկ հոգու մասին եկ առայժմ չխորանանք` ուրիշ բանի մասին ենք խոսում:
 Եվ եթե մեր սիրելի "Ոզնին" իրոք գրել է այն, ինչ կարծում է, ուրեմն նա ինքն էլ Աստված է: Ես համաձայն եմ, որ դա այդպես է, հակառակ դեպքում նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եվ նմանապես, եթե "Դվգրեյն" իրեն "վիրուս" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եթե "Սոնատինան" իրեն "ամենավտանգավոր կենդանի" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը ձևականություն է և այլն:QUOTE]
Համամիտ եմ,հոգու մասին անիմաստ եմ համարում խորանալ:
Լռիվ մի կողմ,այ էս վերեվի գրածիդ մեջ սուր միտք եմ տեսնում,ուղակի լավա ասված,ապրես

----------

Sambitbaba (30.09.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի  շտապիր  սիրելի  Sambitbaba   ամեն  բան  կատարվում  է  Ճիշտ  ժամանակին,  և  անհանգստանալու  ոչ  մի  պատճառ  չկա: 
>  Ամեն  մեկը  ինքն  է  ընտրում  թե  որ  ժամանակահատվածում  ինչ   սովորի,  ինչի  հետ  ծանոթանա:
> Կրկին  մի  անհանգստացիր՝  մարդը  չի,  որ  գտնում  է  ինֆորմացիան,  դա  ինֆորմացիան  է  գտնում   մարդուն:
> Մարդը  պարզապես՝  (գիտությանը  դեռ  անհայտ  պատճառներով)   ձգում  է  այն  իր  տեսանելի  տարածք,  որ  ինֆորմացիայի   հետ  արդեն  պատրաստ  է  ծանոթանալու:  
>  Ու  կախված  քո  այդ  պահի  գիտակցության  բարձրության  աստիճանից,  «պատահաբար»  հանդիպում  էս  հենց  այն  ինֆորմացիային  որ  քեզ  խիստ  անհրաժեշտ  էր:  
> Քանի  մարդը  ուրիշ  դասեր  է  ուսումնասիրում,  և  առայժմ  այդ  ինֆորմացիայի  խիստ  անհրաժեշտությունը  չի  զգում,  ուզում  էս  ոսկե  սկուտեղով  մատուցիր,  միևնույնն է,  նա  վանելու  է   քո  այդ  ինֆորմացիան,  քանի  որ  իր  հոգու  պլանը  այդ  պահին,  ուրիշ  դաս  ուսումնասիրելն  է,  իսկ  դու  իրան  ձանձրացնելու   էս:
>     Այնպես  որ  դեպքերին  մի  հրի,  նրանք  գիտեն  որ  ժամին  ում    պիտի  հանդիպեն:  
> Ամեն  սերմ,  իր  ծիլ  տալու  և  աճելու  ժամանակն  ունի:  
> Ամեն  սերմ,  աճի  տարբեր  արագություն  ունի: 
> ...


Սիրելի Սելավի! Ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս քո հանգստությունը. դա խոսում է կազմակերպված, հասուն, կազմավորված, կշռադատված և իր ասելիքն իմացող անձնավորության մասին: Իսկ քո երբեմն համարյա ցիտատներով խոսելը ցույց է տալիս, որ այդ անձնավորությունը նաև ինֆորմատիվ շատ հարուստ է և լավ գիտի իր ասելիքը: Եվ ես սրտանց ուրախ եմ, որ ինտերնետի հայկական էջերում վերջապես գտնվեց մեկը, ում հետ կարող եմ խոսել ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաների շուրջ:
Ես էլ հանգիստ եմ այդ հարցում, ինչպես դու և գիտեմ, որ ամեն ինչ արդեն ապահովված է և մեզ փաստորեն ոչինչ չի սպառնում (ի նկատի ունեմ քո հիշատակած 144000-ը և ոչ միայն այդ): 

Բայց ցանկանում եմ քեզ հիշեցնել միտքս, որ գրել էի քիչ վերևում` այն "Մերսեդեսի" մասին: Ասածս այն է, որ ինչ խոսք, որ շուտով բոլորն էլ պատրաստ կլինեն անցնելու մեր կյանքի հաջորդ փուլը` թե հոգեպես և թե գիտակցաբար, այն 144000-ը հենց դրա համար էին պետք: Ինձ թվում է, որ մարդու այդ վիճակին ամենալավ անունն է տվել Դրունվալո Մելխիսեդեքը (հուսով եմ ծանոթ ես նրան)` "*Քրիստոսի գիտակցություն*": Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ այն հաջորդ փուլի մեջ, դու, քո ամբողջ այս գիտելիքներով հանդերձ, արդեն հնարավորություն կունենաս զբաղվելու այնպիսի բաներով, ինչին հասնելու համար մյուսները ստիպված կլինեն ծախսելու իրենց ժամանակը` ձեռք բերելու համար այն, ինչով դու արդեն մուտք ես գործել այդ հաջորդ փուլը: Այսինքն, արդեն հիմա նրանք կարող են ձեռք բերել այն, ինչ դու ունես: Առավել ևս, որ նրանց ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է հարկավոր դրա համար, քան քեզ, որովհետև նրանք արդեն ունեն քեզ:
Ինձ թվում է, որ դրանում է քո դերը, որպես *Լույսի Զինվորի*:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  07:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:41 ----------

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:58 ----------

[QUOTE=ԳագոՋան;2101056]


> Իսկ հոգու մասին եկ առայժմ չխորանանք` ուրիշ բանի մասին ենք խոսում:
>  Եվ եթե մեր սիրելի "Ոզնին" իրոք գրել է այն, ինչ կարծում է, ուրեմն նա ինքն էլ Աստված է: Ես համաձայն եմ, որ դա այդպես է, հակառակ դեպքում նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եվ նմանապես, եթե "Դվգրեյն" իրեն "վիրուս" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եթե "Սոնատինան" իրեն "ամենավտանգավոր կենդանի" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը ձևականություն է և այլն:QUOTE]
> Համամիտ եմ,հոգու մասին անիմաստ եմ համարում խորանալ:
> Լռիվ մի կողմ,այ էս վերեվի գրածիդ մեջ սուր միտք եմ տեսնում,ուղակի լավա ասված,ապրես


ԳագոՋան ջան, շնորհակալ եմ ասածս գնահատելու համար: Գիտես, ինձ թվում է, որ մարդու համար ամենակարևորը ինքն իրեն չկեղծելն է: ՈՒ գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որովհետև *ինքն է իր ամենախիստ դատավորը* ու միշտ էլ, վերջիվերջո, շատ խստորեն է դատապարտում իրեն յուրաքանչյուր կեղծիքի համար: 
Իսկ հոգու մասին խոսելը բոլորովին էլ անիմաստ չի: Եվ ընդհանրապես, երբ մենք դադարում ենք մեզ կեղծել, ամենահիմնական թեմաները, ինչի մասին  խոսում ենք, դրանք են. Մարդ, Հոգի, Աստված:

Հ.Գ. Եթե սա քեզ հետաքրքիր է, "Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն" բաժնում կարող ես ծանոթանալ իմ այդ մասին մտքերին: Էջի անունն է. "Ոչ առանց Աստծո":

----------

ԳագոՋան (01.10.2010), Սելավի (30.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> մարդը՝ տիեզերական բացիլ է, վիրուս


ժավելով լվա, կսատկի... փորձած բանա  :Ok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Համամիտ եմ,հոգու մասին անիմաստ եմ համարում խորանալ:


ԳագոՋան ջան, հատուկ քեզ համար փորձեցի մի դրվագ թարգմանել  Ռամթայի "Հիսուս Քրիստոս. Վարպետի կյանքը" գրքից: 

*Ո՞վ է տառապում այս կյանքում: Ես կարող եմ ասել ձեզ` ով: Ձեր հոգին է տառապում ձեր մարմնի ներսում: Փորձեմ բացատրել դա: Ի՞նչ ասել է Հոգի: Հոգին` դա աննկատելի ձայն է, ծածուկ գիտելիք: Դա մեր դեռևս չընդարձակված  վեհությունն է:*

----------


## Reh32

Թեման  հետաքրքիրներից  է.  Մի  քանի  տարի  առաջ  նման  թեման  կարդալուց  հետո երևի  կմտածեի,  որ  ամեն  ինչ  չափից  ավելի  եք  ծայրահեղացնում  դրա  համար  էլ  ստացվում  է  քննարկումը.  Իսկ  հիմա  ամեն  ինչ  այլ  է.  իմ  մոտ  օրիակը  շատ  վառ  է. Ծանոթներիցս  շատերը  չեն  ճանաչում,  շատերն  էլ  լավ  չեն  ճանաչում.  Այ  ես գիտեմ  որ  իմ  պատկերացումներով  չարի  կերպարը  ավելի  շատ  է  հոգեհարազատ  ինձ,  քան  ասենք  ընկերներիցս  շատերին,  կամ  ասենք  եղբորս.  Բայց  հետաքրքիրը  նա  է  որ  իմ  շրջապատում  բարու  կերպարով  մարդիկ կարծես  ավելի  նեղ  աշխարահայացք  ունեն,  երբեմն  այնպիսի  բաների  մասին  եմ  մտածում,  որ  վստահ  եմ  շատերի  մտքով  անգամ  չի  անցնում,  երևի  չար  է  նա  ով  շատ  բան  է  տեսել  կամ  հասկանում.  Չնայած  չար  կամ  բարի  ասածը  խիստ  ծայրահեղ  է .ես  շատ  լավ  եմ  դերս  խաղում, լավ  հիշողություն, մարդկանց  բացահայտում  եմ    բավականին  շուտ,  հիշում  եմ  յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ  ստեղծած  կերպարս, ու  երևակայության  շնորհիվ  շարժվում  առաջ. Կարողանում  եմ  հեշտությամբ  կրկնօրինակել  ծիծաղը, ժեստը.  Հետաքրքիր  է  ես  նույնիսկ  իմ  իսկական  ծիծաղը  չունեմ.  Այ   քեզ   օրինակ.
Հ.գ. Եթե  ամեն  օր  ես  ինձ  վրա  կարող  եմ  բազմաթիվ  արգելքներ  դնել,  ապա  մտքում, արգելքները    վերանում  են,  մտածում  եմ   ինչ  ուզում  եմ.

----------

Jarre (08.10.2010), Sambitbaba (08.10.2010), Հարդ (08.10.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> ԳագոՋան ջան, հատուկ քեզ համար փորձեցի մի դրվագ թարգմանել  Ռամթայի "Հիսուս Քրիստոս. Վարպետի կյանքը" գրքից: 
> 
> *Ո՞վ է տառապում այս կյանքում: Ես կարող եմ ասել ձեզ` ով: Ձեր հոգին է տառապում ձեր մարմնի ներսում: Փորձեմ բացատրել դա: Ի՞նչ ասել է Հոգի: Հոգին` դա աննկատելի ձայն է, ծածուկ գիտելիք: Դա մեր դեռևս չընդարձակված  վեհությունն է:*


Ապրես,լավա  հնչում,բայց արի չխառնենք գիտությունը հավատքի կամ պոեզիայի հետ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ապրես,լավա  հնչում,բայց արի չխառնենք գիտությունը հավատքի կամ պոեզիայի հետ…


Համաձայն եմ, սիրելի ԳագոՋան, բայց կիսով: Համաձայն եմ միայն գիտությունը չխառնել հավատքի հետ: Եվ հետաքրքիրն այն  է, որ ես էլ ունեմ նույն նախադասությունը` մեկ բառի տարբերությամբ միայն. "Աստծոն չխառնենք հավատքի հետ": Ստացվում է, որ Աստված և գիտությունը կանգնած են "չխառնենք" բառի միևնույն կողմում, այսինքն, շատ հանգիստ կարող են և պետք է համագործակցեն: Ասեմ ավելին. իմ հաստատ համոզմունքն է, որ գիտությունն առանց Աստծո չի էլ կարող գոյություն ունենալ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Sambitbaba-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
>  Իսկ հոգու մասին եկ առայժմ չխորանանք` ուրիշ բանի մասին ենք խոսում:
>  Եվ եթե մեր սիրելի "Ոզնին" իրոք գրել է այն, ինչ կարծում է, ուրեմն նա ինքն էլ Աստված է: Ես համաձայն եմ, որ դա այդպես է, հակառակ դեպքում նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եվ նմանապես, եթե "Դվգրեյն" իրեն "վիրուս" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը սուտ է: Եթե "Սոնատինան" իրեն "ամենավտանգավոր կենդանի" չի համարում, ուրեմն նրա գրածը ձևականություն է և այլն:
> 
> 
> Համամիտ եմ,հոգու մասին անիմաստ եմ համարում խորանալ:
> Լռիվ մի կողմ,այ էս վերեվի գրածիդ մեջ սուր միտք եմ տեսնում,ուղակի լավա ասված,ապրես


Իհարկե Աստված եմ՝ արարիչ: Տիեզերական բացիլների Աստվածն եմ:  :Scenic: 

Ժող, դեմագոգիայով մի զբաղվեք... մարդը մարդ ա, էն դպրոցական մարդաբանության դասագրքի մեջինը, որ նայում էիր զզվում ինքդ քո տեսակից:  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (10.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե Աստված եմ՝ արարիչ: Տիեզերական բացիլների Աստվածն եմ: :scen
> Ժող, դեմագոգիայով մի զբաղվեք... մարդը մարդ ա, էն դպրոցական մարդաբանության դասագրքի մեջինը, որ նայում էիր զզվում ինքդ քո տեսակից: :D


Սիրելի Ոզնիկ, գիտես, թե ինչում է կայանում քո աստվածայնությունը: Հենց նրանում, որ դու արարիչ ես: Եվ դու արարում ես քեզ, քո վերաբերմունքը դեպի քեզ, քո հարգանքը դեպի քեզ, քո սերը քո հանդեպ: ՈՒ սրանից հետո միայն` այս ամենը դեպի ուրիշները: Այնպես որ, ինչպիսին քեզ կերտես, այնպիսին էլ կլինես: ՈՒզում ես զզվել քեզանից` զզվիր, իսկ ուրիշներն էլ կընդօրինակեն քեզ: Բայց գիտեցիր, որ կարող ես նաև սիրել քեզ, և ուրիշներն էլի  կընդօրինակեն քեզ: ՈՒզում ես տեղադրել քեզ վանդակի մեջ ու ցուցադրվել համապատասխան տեղում` արա դա, ի հաճո ուրիշների: Բայց գիտեցիր, որ կարող ես նաև բացել քո հրեշտակի թևերն ու ճախրել` լուսարձակելով, ի հիացմունք ուրիշների:
Սիրելի Ոզնիկ, խնդրում եմ չմոռանաս, որ այս համեմատությունների առաջին մասերը քոնն են, իմն են միայն վերջինները: Ես փորձում եմ ուղղակի հրավիրել քեզ ավելի հարգանքով ինքդ քեզ նայելու... Խնդրում եմ, մի ցածրացրու քո մարդկային արժանապատվությունը, դու դրա համար չես ստեղծված...
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սիրելի Ոզնիկ, գիտես, թե ինչում է կայանում քո աստվածայնությունը: Հենց նրանում, որ դու արարիչ ես: Եվ դու արարում ես քեզ, քո վերաբերմունքը դեպի քեզ, քո հարգանքը դեպի քեզ, քո սերը քո հանդեպ: ՈՒ սրանից հետո միայն` այս ամենը դեպի ուրիշները: Այնպես որ, ինչպիսին քեզ կերտես, այնպիսին էլ կլինես: ՈՒզում ես զզվել քեզանից` զզվիր, իսկ ուրիշներն էլ կընդօրինակեն քեզ: Բայց գիտեցիր, որ կարող ես նաև սիրել քեզ, և ուրիշներն էլի  կընդօրինակեն քեզ: ՈՒզում ես տեղադրել քեզ վանդակի մեջ ու ցուցադրվել համապատասխան տեղում` արա դա, ի հաճո ուրիշների: Բայց գիտեցիր, որ կարող ես նաև բացել քո հրեշտակի թևերն ու ճախրել` լուսարձակելով, ի հիացմունք ուրիշների:
> Սիրելի Ոզնիկ, խնդրում եմ չմոռանաս, որ այս համեմատությունների առաջին մասերը քոնն են, իմն են միայն վերջինները: Ես փորձում եմ ուղղակի հրավիրել քեզ ավելի հարգանքով ինքդ քեզ նայելու... Խնդրում եմ, մի ցածրացրու քո մարդկային արժանապատվությունը, դու դրա համար չես ստեղծված...
> Ես քեզ սիրում եմ:


Մի խազ է մնացել, որ թեման նվիրենք մարդ արարածի փառաբանմաննն ու երկրպագենք ինքներս մեզ :Jpit:  Մա՜րդ, մա՜րդ... էտօ ժէ զվուչիտ գո՜ռդը :King: 
Իրականում մարդ հասկացությունն այնքան բազմազան բնութագրեր ունի, որ սկզբունքորեն լեզվի մեջ ինչքան ածականներ կան, կարելի է մարդուն բնութագրել: Ասել, թե ով է մարդը, նույն բանն է ինչ Եզոպոսի փիլիսոփայությունը լեզվի (օրգանի) մասին: Ուստի թեման իմ կարծիքով ընդհամենը զուտ սուր մտքեր որսալու նպատակ է հետապնդում և ոչ թե բացահայտելու՝ թե ով է մարդը, քանի որ հարցն ինքնին անորոշ է. Ո՞ր մարդը, մարդիկ բազմազան են: Բոլորովին այլ կլիներ, եթե հարցը լիներ՝ «*Ի՞նչ է* մարդն իրականում»: Դա արդեն կվերաբերեր «մարդ» տեսակին:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Բոլորովին այլ կլիներ, եթե հարցը լիներ՝ «*Ի՞նչ է* մարդն իրականում»: Դա արդեն կվերաբերեր «մարդ» տեսակին:


Ըհը,այ ես մտքի մեջ արդեն խնդրի լուծման նախադրիալներ են նկատվում:
կարճ ասած սենց. պատասխանենք հարցերին,
Ի՞նչ է մարդն իրականում-մարդը կենսաբանական էակ է-ու դրա մեջ արդեն կարելի է կոնկրետանալ մինչ անվերյւթյուն...ասենք երկու ոտանի,բարդ նյարդաին համակարգ,գիտակից էակ....դպրոցական մարդաբանության դասագրքի տվյալների հետ միասին իհարկե...
Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում-մարդը հասարակական էակ է-ու դրա մեյ արդեն ,Աստված մեծատառով,կարա նաեվ սատանա լինի փոքրատառով,հետո դե ամենադաժանը,ամենաբարին ու ելի մինչ անվերջություն..
Բայց,իհարկե,Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում, հարցի մեջ մտնումա նաեվ,նրա կենսաբանական կողմը,այսպես ասած«Ինչը»,նորից եմ կրկնում ես դեպքում,շատ ավելի կարեվորա ոչ թե լուծումը,այլ այն մեթոդը,մոտեցումը,որը եվ կհանգեցնի հարցի «Ճիշտ» լուծմանը:
Ծառի օրինակով ասեմ, նրա արմատները կլինեն «Ինչը»,կենսաբանականը, իսկ մնացած ամբողջը հասարակականը:հիմա դժվար չէ ենթադրել թե ինչպես են «սերտաճած» այդ երկու մասերը..  ընդհանրացնելով այս երկուսը,կարելիա արդեն ասել որ մարդը  «բիոսոցիալական» էակ է,ընդ որում «բիոն»՝կենսաբանականը,անպայման հենց սկզբում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի խազ է մնացել, որ թեման նվիրենք մարդ արարածի փառաբանմաննն ու երկրպագենք ինքներս մեզ:)) Մա՜րդ, մա՜րդ... էտօ ժէ զվուչիտ գո՜ռդը:king
> Իրականում մարդ հասկացությունն այնքան բազմազան բնութագրեր ունի, որ սկզբունքորեն լեզվի մեջ ինչքան ածականներ կան, կարելի է մարդուն բնութագրել: Ասել, թե ով է մարդը, նույն բանն է ինչ Եզոպոսի փիլիսոփայությունը լեզվի (օրգանի) մասին: Ուստի թեման իմ կարծիքով ընդհամենը զուտ սուր մտքեր որսալու նպատակ է հետապնդում և ոչ թե բացահայտելու՝ թե ով է մարդը, քանի որ հարցն ինքնին անորոշ է. Ո՞ր մարդը, մարդիկ բազմազան են: Բոլորովին այլ կլիներ, եթե հարցը լիներ՝ «*Ի՞նչ է* մարդն իրականում»: Դա արդեն կվերաբերեր «մարդ» տեսակին:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ: Մի՞թե բավական չէ միայն պարսավել  մարդուն: Ինչի՞ համար: Մենք ինքներս ստեղծում ենք մեր աշխարհայացքը մարդու մասին, հիմնականում` վատաբանելով ինքներս մեզ, իսկ հետո էլ բողոքում ենք, թե որքա՜ն անարժան բան են այդ մարդիկ: Մոռացել եք, - ԻՆՉՈՒ՞, -որ վերջիվերջո դուք ստեղծված եք Նրա կերպ և նմանությամբ: Ես կասեի, սիրելի Վիշապ, որ "էտո զվուչիտ ի վիգլյադիտ բոժեստվեննո": 
Այսօր ամեն ինչ փոխվում է. կյանքը, մտածելակերպը, մարդիկ` ամբողջ աշխարհում: Եկեք չանջատենք Հայաստանը առաջադիմական աշխարհից, սիրելիներս, խնդրում եմ: Եկե՜ք փորձենք աստիճանաբար բարձրացնել մեզ մեր աչքին...

----------


## Jarre

Թեման վաղուց արդեն իրեն սպառել է և հիմա ես ոչինչ չեմ ուզում ավելացնել։

Բայց որոշ գրառումներ ինձ՝ որպես թեմայի հեղինակի, դրդեցին հիշեցնել թեմայի *իմաստը* և *նպատակը*։ 




> Կապիկի բարեկամը:





> ամենադաժան գազաննա





> Ամենավտանգավոր կենդանին





> Վերջույթները լավ զարգացած են,ունի երկու ոտք երկու ձեռք, մեկ գլուխ, Դասվում է կաթնասուններին ,ողնաշարը նույնպես լավ զարգացած է...Սնվում է այն ամենով, ինչ իրեն է հրամցնում բնությունը...Ունի երկու'արական և իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ...
> 
> շարունակելի





> Իհարկե Աստված եմ՝ արարիչ: Տիեզերական բացիլների Աստվածն եմ: 
> 
> Ժող, դեմագոգիայով մի զբաղվեք... մարդը մարդ ա, էն դպրոցական մարդաբանության դասագրքի մեջինը, որ նայում էիր զզվում ինքդ քո տեսակից:


Եթե միայն առաջին գրառումը կարդացած լինեիք կարծում եմ իզուր ժամանակ չէիք կորցնի։ Բոլդ ու անտերլայն եմ անում էն նախադասությունները որոնք ցույց են տալիս թեմայի նպատակը։




> Այսօր մենք շրջապատված ենք գեղեցիկ, ճաշակով, կիրթ, աշխատասեր, բարի, նորմալ.... մարդկանցով։
> 
> Բայց ո՞վ ենք մենք և մեզ շրջապատող մարդիկ իրականում։ *Ո՞վ է մեր ներքին անձնավորությունը և ինչերի՞ ենք մենք ու մեզ շրջապատող մարդիկ ունակ։*
> 
> Երկար մտորումներից հետո եկել եմ այն կարծիքին, որ այս հարցի պատասխանը գտնելու լավագույն միջոցը հետևյալն է։
> 
> Պատկերացրեք, որ մարդկությանը տրվեր հնարավորություն անելու այն ինչ ցանկանում են ու երազում, ու նրանց հավաստիացվեր, որ նրանք ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չեն կրելու իրենց կատարած արարքների համար։
> 
> Ինչպիսի՞ն այդ ժամանակ կլիներ մեր աշխարհը։
> ...

----------

Ariadna (11.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (22.10.2010), Mark Pauler (20.12.2010), Sambitbaba (26.10.2010), Արևածագ (11.10.2010), Դեկադա (14.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ո՞Վ  ԵՆՔ  ՄԵՆՔ*

Ո՞վ ենք մենք, ինչու՞ ենք այստեղ, ի՞նչ պետք է անենք: Այդ հավերժական հարցերը հուզում են շատ մարդկանց: Ինչո՞ւ են սրտերը սկսում ավելի աղմկոտ բաբախել, աչքերն արցունքով են լցվում, երբ մենք ոտք ենք դնում անցյալի ճանապարհի վրա, լինի դա Հայաստան, Ռուսաստան, Եգիպտոս, Հնդկաստան, Հունաստան կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան` ամեն մեկի համար իրենը:

Մենք, նախկին զորավարներս ու ռազմիկներս, երբևիցե հրով ու թրով մարդկության համար նոր ճանապարհներ հարթողներս, հիմա եկել ենք որպես Լույսի ռազմիկներ: *Այժմ Լույսն է հանդիսանում մեր միակ զենքը*:Մենք պետք է նոր ճանապարհներ հարթենք մեր մոլորակի համար, օգտագործելով մեր մտքի Լույսն ու մեր սրտի Կրակը: Մեր հին հիշողությունն արթնանում է:

Մեր խնդիրն է մուտք գործել վարագույրի այն կողմը, բարձրացնել շղարշը, հասնել անվերադառնալիորեն հեռու մեր անցյալի բոլոր իրադարձությունների իրական իմաստին  և կապել նրանք մեր այսօրվա հետ, մեր այսօրվա ըմբռնողության հետ: Մեր մտքի լուսային սրով մենք պարտավոր ենք քարուքանդ անել հին մտածողության ստերեոտիպերն ու ազատել մոլորակը շատ ու շատ դարերով կուտակված  նեգատիվ մտավոր տեսություններից: Ահա ձեզ այսպիսի ոչ պարզ մի գլուխկոտրուկ, որը մենք պետք է հիմա լուծենք:  

Մենք չենք կարող փոխել  իրադարձությունները: Մենք պետք է մուտք գործենք նրանց էության մեջ, նայել նրանց վրա բարձրագույն հեռանկարի դիրքերից, փոխենք մեր տեսանկյունը, փոխենք մեր հայացքն անցյալի ու ներկայիս իրադարձությունների նկատմամբ:

Մենք այս կյանք ենք եկել մեկ նպատակով. մեր մտքի լույսով հալեցնել տգիտության կեղևը, ծնել հոգևոր գիտակցություն և Երկիր վերադարձնել աստվածային Նախատիպերի առաջնաստեղծ մաքրությունը: Սկզբից մինչև վերջ պարզեցնել մեր ճանապարհը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա: *Մեր ներկայիս խնդիրն է` տեսնել անտեսանելին, համատեղել անհամատեղելին, հնարավոր դարձնել անհնարը:*

Մեր Բարձրագույն Եսը, որը հիշում է մեր բոլոր մարմնավորումները և գիտի մեր մասին անհամեմատ շատ, քան մենք ինքներս, կարողացավ բացել մեր սրտերի ու մտքերի դռները: Մեր Միջտարածքային Եսը ցույց է տալիս, թե այստեղ, Երկրի վրա, ո՞ր ճանապարհով քայլենք, որպեսզի քանդենք բոլոր կյանքերի խառնված հանգույցները, *մեր սեփական մտքի ուժով ազատվենք բոլոր կարծեցյալ պարտքերից, այսպես կոչված կարմայից:* 

Անցյալի այդ ճանապարհները միաժամանակ և հրաշալի են և զարհուրելի: Նրանք ծածկված են ինչպես Փառքի լուսապսակով, այնպես էլ պատվազրկության անարգանքով: Բայց ի՞նչ բան է Փառքը և երկրային պատվազրկությունը: Ինչո՞վ են նրանք իրարից տարբերվում: Այ հենց դա էլ մենք պետք է հասկանանք: Արդյո՞ք չեն ներկայացնում իրենցից հենց այն ճանապարհը, որի հատվածները մեկ կատարյալ հարթ են, իսկ մեկ էլ` դարուփոսերով ծածկված: Բայց ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Մեզանից ամեն մեկն ունեցել է իր ճանապարհը: Եվ անցնել այն մեզ հարկավոր էր և ցերեկվա լույսի ներքո, և գիշերվա խավարի մեջ: *Վերջնական արդյունքում` յուրաքանչյուր ճանապարհ դեպի Լույս է տանում:* Լույսն ընդհանուր է բոլորի համար, և ինչ ճանապարհներով էլ որ մենք գնանք, մենք այնուամենայնիվ դեպի Միասնությունն ենք գնում:

Քանդել ճակատագրի խճճված թելերը, որոնք անցյալ մարմնավորումներից մինչև այսօր են ձգվում, հնարավոր է, եթե նոր հայացքով նայենք այն հին իրադարձություններին: Չզարհուրել, չասել, որ սա վատ է, իսկ սա լավ է, այսինքն` *չբաժանել*: Հասկանալ, որ այդ ամենը` իրադարձություններից նախշեր հյուսող մի ընդհանուր թել է, և չի կարելի կտրել այդ թելը, ասելով, թե այս կամ այն տեղում այն ինձ դուր չի գալիս:
*Միայն տեսնելով վերջնական արդյունքը, կարելի է հասկանալ Արարչի ամբողջ մտադրությունը:*

                                                                                        ( Ըստ *Էլ Մորիայի* "ՈՒղերձների")

----------

յոգի (26.10.2010), Սելավի (26.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ո՞Վ Է ՄԱՐԴՆ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ*

*Մարդը դա թռչուն է` բանտարկված մարմնի վանդակում*: Վանդակը կարող է ոսկուց լինել, փայտից, երկաթից, ամեն ինչից, բայց վանդակը չէ, որ ընդորոշում է իր մեջ բանտարկված էությանը: Որքան էլ որ լավ ապրի թռչունը վանդակում, միևնույն է, նա ազատության է ձգտում: Այդպես էլ մարդու հոգին է դեսուդեն ընկնում մարմնի վանդակում, ձգտելով ազատության: Ազատությունը ամենաթանկ բանն է, որ մարդ ունի: Բայց ինչու՞մ է ամփոփված այդ ազատության իմաստը և ինչու՞ է մարդ այդքան հեշտորեն նվիրաբերում իր կրքերին, իրեն շրջապատող մարդկանց, լինի դա ընտանիք կամ ընկերներ կամ աշխատանք: Ազատությունը, որի մասին խոսում ենք մենք, ուրիշների հանդեպ պարտականություններից խույս տալը չէ: Մարդ կարող է ազատ լինել նույնիսկ բանտում: *Մտքի՛ ազատությունը, նրա՛ թռիչքն է ընդորոշում, թե ինչպիսին է, իրականում, հանդիսանում մարդը:*

*Մտքերը` դրանք հոգու թևերն են*: Խուզելով մտքի թևերը, սահմանափակելով նրանց, մենք զրկում ենք մեզ թռչելու հնարավորությունից: Եթե միտքը  չի ճախրում վեր, դեպի իդեալական պլանը, նա չի կարող ըմբռնել աստվածային արհեստը և նրա ճակատագիրն է` դողդոջել մատերիայի ցանցերի մեջ: Ամենակարևորը, որ, նույնիսկ մատերիայի աշխարհից հոգու աշխարհն անցնելով, մեր կարճ մտքերը` էներգիաները, երկար ժամանակ մեզ պահում են պատրանքային աստրալ աշխարհում: Եվ կրկին, նորից ու նորից, մենք ստիպված ենք մատերիա վերադառնալ, որպեսզի մեկ անգամ ևս սովորենք թռչել: Եթե մարդու գլուխը չի աշխատում, նույնիսկ կենդանի սրտի առկայութամբ` նա ուղղակի դիակ է: Եվ այդպես քայլում են մոլորակով մեկ կենդանի դիակները վախից դողդողացող սրտերով: Եվ դա կշարունակվի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ մենք դեն չենք նետել անգիտության քողը:




> erexa-ի խոսքերից  
> Կապիկի բարեկամը:





> ar4i_s-ի խոսքերից  
> ամենադաժան գազաննա





> Sonatina-ի խոսքերից  
> Ամենավտանգավոր կենդանին


 


> SSS-ի խոսքերից  
> Վերջույթները լավ զարգացած են,ունի երկու ոտք երկու ձեռք, մեկ գլուխ, Դասվում է կաթնասուններին ,ողնաշարը նույնպես լավ զարգացած է...Սնվում է այն ամենով, ինչ իրեն է հրամցնում բնությունը...Ունի երկու'արական և իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ...





> *e}|{uka*-ի խոսքերից  
> Իհարկե Աստված եմ՝ արարիչ: Տիեզերական բացիլների Աստվածն եմ: 
> ... մարդը մարդ ա, էն դպրոցական մարդաբանության դասագրքի մեջինը, որ նայում էիր զզվում ինքդ քո տեսակից


Հասկացեք, Համայն Աստված ստեղծել է ամեն ինչ Ինքն Իրենից: Ոչ ոք չի կարող աստվածային գիտակցության սահմաններից դուրս լինել: Ամեն ինչ տրոհվել է Նրա մեջ մտքի օգնությամբ: Մեր միտքը կարծես դուռ լինի. այն առանձնացնում է, երբ փակ է, և միացնում է, երբ բաց է: Բացեք բոլոր խուփերն ու կողպեքները, որոնք դուք դրել եք կյանքից կյանք` ձեր գիտակցության դռան վրա: *Բացեք մատերիայի աշխարհից դեպի հոգու աշխարհը տանող ձեր դուռը*: Դրա համար ձեզ պետք է միայն և միայն փոխել ձեր մտքի ուղղությունը: Փոխեք ձեր տեսանկյունը, և ձեզ նոր հեռանկարներ կբացվեն: Եթե ձեր հայացքը միշտ գետնին է ուղղված, դուք երբեք երկինքը չեք ճանաչի: Մտածեք, երկինքն անսահման է, այնտեղ է հավերժությունը, անմահությունը: Այն, ինչ ձեր ոտքերի տակ է, սահմանափակ է: Երկիր` հող են իջեցնում այն, ինչ մնում է մարդուց` նրա արտաքին պատյանը, իսկ հոգին երկինք է սավառնում: Այդպես էլ մեր մտքերը. եթե նրանք պտտվում են միայն մատերիայի շուրջ, նրանք մահկանացու են և ենթակա են քայքայման: Իսկ այն մտքերը, որոնք տանում են մեզ դեպի հոգու բարձունքները, երբեք չեն մահանում:

Միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ապրել ու մահացել են, նրանց անունները մոռացված են, քանի որ նրանց մտքերը, ինչպես նաև գործերը, արժեք չեն ունեցել: Դարերում պահպանվել են նրանց անունները, ով մտածել է վեհ, և ճշմարտությունները, որոնք նրանք քարոզել են, այսօր էլ չեն հնացել: Այդ ճշմարտություններն իրենց բնությամբ աստվածային են: Մենք երկիր ենք եկել նրա համար, որպեսզի, մոռացության ու անջատման շղարշի միջով անցնելով, ներքին աստվածայնություն ձեռք բերենք և արտրահայտենք աստվածային ճշմարտությունները, որպես մեր սեփականը:

Աստված ստեղծել է հայելին, որպեսզի տեսնի Ինքն Իրեն: Մտքերը` դրանք էլ են հայելիներ և նրանց մեջ պետք է արտացոլվի Աստված: *Մարդ,  եթե քո գիտակցության մեջ ծնվի Աստված` դու կտեսնես Աստծոն հայելու մեջ:*

Երկիրը, Աստծո հիասքանչ մասնիկը, ապաստարան տվեց մեր հոգիներին, որպեսզի նրանք իրենց աստվածային էությունն ըմբռնելու ունիկալ էվոլյուցիոն ճանապարհն անցնեն: Հատկապես դրա՛ համար հոգիներին մարմիններ պետք եկան: Երբ մարդ հասկանում է աստվածային մեծ ծրագիրը, մտքի լույսն ազատում է նրա սիրտը վախից, և այն սկսում է բաբախել հիացմունքից: Երբ անմահ հոգին գիտակցվում է մտքով, այնժամ մարդու մեջ արթնանում է աստված:

Մեր վեհ մտքերն ու անվերապահ սերը մեզ չեն մոտեցնում Աստծոն, ո՛չ, մենք ուղղակի աստված ենք դառնում երկրի վրա: Շնորհակալ լինենք Երկրին, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրին հնարավորություն տվեց մեր մեջ ծնել աստծո: Կօգտվե՞նք արդյոք այդ հնարավորությունից, - *միայն մեզանից է կախված*:  


( Ըստ *Էլ Մորիայի* "ՈՒղերձների")

----------

Սելավի (28.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այսօր նորից հանդիպեցի մեծն Պասկալի բնութագրմանը Աստծո մասին.
*"Աստված` դա սֆերա է, որի կենտրոնն է ամենուր, իսկ շրջանագիծը` ոչ մի տեղ":*Թեման, իհարկե, Աստծո մասին չէ, բայց և այնպես այս միտքն Աստծո մասին շատ է համապատասխանում  մեր  մտքերին մարդու ով լինելու մասին: Քանզի եթե այդ սֆերայի կենտրոնը պատահաբար քեզ վրա չի ընկնում, մարդ, այնուամենայնիվ անհնար է, որ դու այդ սֆերայից դուրս գտնվես: Եվ եթե իրոք դա այդպես է (ինչում որ ես մեկ ակնթարթ անգամ չեմ կասկածում), ուրեմն, ո՞վ ես դու իրականում, Մարդ...

Չմոռանամ հիշեցնել ձեզ նաև Քրիստոսի խոսքերը.
*"Ձեր օրենքում չէ՞, որ գրված է. "Ես ասացի, թե աստվածներ եք"":*                          (Հովհաննես.Ժ;34)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Այսօր նորից հանդիպեցի մեծն Պասկալի բնութագրմանը Աստծո մասին.
> *"Աստված` դա սֆերա է, որի կենտրոնն է ամենուր, իսկ շրջանագիծը` ոչ մի տեղ":*...


Սֆերան շրջանագիծ չունի, երևի գնդոլորտի մակերևույթի մասին ա: :Think:

----------

Jarre (23.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

Չգիտեմ համապատասխան թեմայում եմ տեղադրում, թե չէ, բայց ուրիշ թեմա մտքովս չանցավ... :Smile:

----------

Jarre (21.12.2010), Sambitbaba (17.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Անսահման շնորհակալություն, սիրելի Տիգ: Բացի այն, որ մեծ հաճույք պատճառեց դիտումը, դրա հետ միասին, թեման է շատ լավ ընտրված և ուրիշ որտե՞ղ պետք է դրվեր, եթե ոչ "Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում" բաժնում: Սթիվ Ջոբսը նա է, ում ճակատին վստահորեն կարելի է գրել. "Սա՛ է մարդն իրականում":
Քանի անգամներ նա կորցրել է ու գտել, ընկել է և բարձրացել: Եվ բարձրացել է միայն այն պատճառով, որ երբևիցե նրա մտքով անգամ չի անցել իրեն բացիլ կամ վիրուս կամ կապիկի բարեկամը համարել:
Ինչը և ամբողջ սրտով կցանկանայի մեզ բոլորիս, իսկ առաջին հերթին` երիտասարդությանը:
Ինչպես Ջոբսն է ասում. մի՛ ծախսեք ձեր "հնարավոր վերջին օրերը" կարծեցյալ օրիգինալություններ ասելու համար` ինքներդ ձեզ անիմաստորեն պարսավելու վրա: Ավելի լավ է միացրեք ձեր մտքի իմաստությունն ու սրտի գեղեցկությունը, և կտեսնեք, թե ի՜նչ հիասքանչ բան է մարդ ասածը:

----------

Tig (17.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

Օդնօկլասնիկների ստատուսներում այս հարցի պատասխանը հա էլ կա.  :Smile: 

"Իսկական մարդը նա է, ով..."
"Մարդ է նա, ով..."

----------

Mark Pauler (20.12.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

Աշխարհիս երեսին բանականություն ունեցող միակ շնչավոր արարածը :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աշխարհիս երեսին բանականություն ունեցող միակ շնչավոր արարածը


Յա, բա կնի՞կը  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (22.12.2010), E-la Via (20.12.2010), Mark Pauler (20.12.2010), Moonwalker (21.12.2010), Ungrateful (21.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010), Լեո (21.12.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

մդաաա..... նորից քսանհինգ :Rolleyes: .. կնիկն էլ միշտ մարդու կողքին ա  :Cool:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Յա, բա կնի՞կը :


Մարդ հասկացողությունը սեռերի բաժանելու դեպքում պետք է ընդունել, որ այդ կինն է, որ տղամարդուն մարդ է դարձնում: Իսկ առանց կնոջ նա ուղղակի` մարմին է - тело - body.

----------


## Sambitbaba

> մդաաա..... նորից քսանհինգ.. կնիկն էլ միշտ մարդու կողքին ա


Իսկ Դուք հասկացա՞ք, 
սիրելի Տյանշի, 
որ Ձեր այս մտքով 
Դուք հաստատում եք եք, 
որ կինը` մարդ չի՞...

----------


## anahit96

մարդը աշխարհի մյուս արարածներից տարբերվում է բանականությամբ

----------


## Tianshi

> Իսկ Դուք հասկացա՞ք, 
> սիրելի Տյանշի, 
> որ Ձեր այս մտքով 
> Դուք հաստատում եք եք, 
> որ կինը` մարդ չի՞...


Օ ոչ, չհասկացա :Smile:  ... պարզապես հումորային անցում էր,  ուրիշ ոչինչ չէի էլ պատրաստվում գրել, որովհետև այդ արտահայտության վրայով արդեն  էնքան եղել վիճաբանություններ, որ իմ` էդ թեմայով խորանալը լռիիիիվ անիմաստ է :Wink:

----------

Gayl (22.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

> մարդը աշխարհի մյուս արարածներից տարբերվում է բանականությամբ


Բայց զգում եք, ինչ ճիշտ բան է ասում  :Think:   :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (22.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010), Լեո (25.12.2010)

----------


## faaram1

> մարդը աշխարհի մյուս արարածներից տարբերվում է բանականությամբ


Իսկ ինչ է էտ բանականությունը, որ  աշխարհի մնացած արարածների մոտ բացակայում է?

----------

KiLa (25.12.2010)

----------


## Tig

Սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարդ հասկացողությունը սեռերի բաժանելու դեպքում պետք է ընդունել, որ այդ կինն է, որ տղամարդուն մարդ է դարձնում: Իսկ առանց կնոջ նա ուղղակի` մարմին է - тело - body.


Ես դեռ իմ ամենանուրբ տարիքից համոզված եմ եղել, որ այդ կինն է, որ տղային տղամարդ է դարձնում, և որ այդ տղամարդն է, որ աղջկան դարձնում է կին: Տղամարդուն մարդ դարձնելու հրաշքին դեռ ականատես չեմ եղել, ցավոք:

----------

Moonwalker (24.12.2010), My World My Space (23.12.2010), Sambitbaba (24.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Արևածագ (23.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես դեռ իմ ամենանուրբ տարիքից համոզված եմ եղել, որ այդ կինն է, որ տղային տղամարդ է դարձնում, և որ այդ տղամարդն է, որ աղջկան դարձնում է կին: Տղամարդուն մարդ դարձնելու հրաշքին դեռ ականատես չեմ եղել, ցավոք:


Եթե իրոք ականատես չես եղել, ուրեմն ցավում եմ քեզ համար, Հայկօ ջան, սրտանց: Որովհետև այդ հրաշքի անունն է` Սեր: ՈՒ եթե այն քո ասած "դարձնելու" պրոցեսին գոնե մի փոքր (ասենք` ցորենի հատիկի չափ) Սեր է խառնվում, անմիջապես սկսվում է տղամարդու և կնոջ մարդացումը: Հուսով եմ, մինչև կոպիտ տարիներիդ հասնելը դու էլ այդ հրաշքին տեր կդառնաս:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե իրոք ականատես չես եղել, ուրեմն ցավում եմ քեզ համար, Հայկօ ջան, սրտանց: Որովհետև այդ հրաշքի անունն է` Սեր: ՈՒ եթե այն քո ասած "դարձնելու" պրոցեսին գոնե մի փոքր (ասենք` ցորենի հատիկի չափ) Սեր է խառնվում, անմիջապես սկսվում է տղամարդու և կնոջ մարդացումը: Հուսով եմ, մինչև կոպիտ տարիներիդ հասնելը դու էլ այդ հրաշքին տեր կդառնաս:


 Այսինքն՝ սերը տղամարդուն կրճատում-սարքում է մա՞րդ:

----------

Ariadna (25.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այսինքն՝ սերը տղամարդուն կրճատում-սարքում է մա՞րդ:


Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե "կրճատում" բառը փոխարինենք "ամփոփում" բառով, միտքն ավելի ճիշտ կլինի: Եվ հետո, Հայկօ ջան, ես ոչինչ չհնարեցի. ես ուղղակի շարունակեցի քո սկսած` մարդու կազմավորման պրոցեսը: Դու ասացիր, որ կինը տղային տղա-մարդ է դարձնում, այսինքն, տղան մտնում է իր զարգացման հաջորդ փուլի մեջ. տղա - տղա-մարդ: Ընդ որում, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Դե, ես էլ, ասելով, որ սերը տղամարդուն մարդ է դարձնում, ուղղակի շարունակեցի քո չավարտված միտքը. *տղա - տղա-մարդ - մարդ*: Կարծում եմ, դու էլ ոչ մի պատճառ չունես ինձ հետ չհամաձայնվելու:

Այս միտքը ճիշտ ընկալելու համար մի փոքր խոչընդոտ է հանդիսանում "կին" բառը, որովհետև սկզբնական աղջկան մենք հետո կին-մարդ ենք անվանում, տղա-մարդուց ստացած օգնությունից հետո: Ստացվում է. *աղջիկ - կին-մարդ - մարդ*, ինչն այնքան սահուն չի հնչում: Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր պատմության ընթացքում ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բառ շեղվել է ուղղակի:

Հ.Գ. ի միջի այլոց, փորձեցի մտածել, թե ինչ է նշանակում "կին" բառը, ու տես. թե ինչ է ստացվում: Միգուցե ավելի ճիշտը "կնիկ" բա՞ռն է, ինչը որ հաճախ մենք օգտագործում ենք մեր առօրյա կյանքում: Եթե  այդպես է, ուրեմն, միգուցե այն աղավաղված ձևն է "կնիք"  (շտամպ) բառի՞: Այսինքն, երբ տղա-մարդն ամուսնանում է աղջիկ-մարդու հետ, աղջիկ-մարդը նրա համար *կնի՞ք*(շտամպ)(կնիկ) է հանդիսանում, հաստատում է, որ տղա-մարդը` մա՞րդ է դարձել...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հ.Գ. ի միջի այլոց, փորձեցի մտածել, թե ինչ է նշանակում "կին" բառը, ու տես. թե ինչ է ստացվում: Միգուցե ավելի ճիշտը "կնիկ" բա՞ռն է, ինչը որ հաճախ մենք օգտագործում ենք մեր առօրյա կյանքում: Եթե  այդպես է, ուրեմն, միգուցե այն աղավաղված ձևն է "կնիք"  (շտամպ) բառի՞: Այսինքն, երբ տղա-մարդն ամուսնանում է աղջիկ-մարդու հետ, աղջիկ-մարդը նրա համար *կնի՞ք*(շտամպ)(կնիկ) է հանդիսանում, հաստատում է, որ տղա-մարդը` մա՞րդ է դարձել...


Դե, ոմանք *կնիք* են, ոմանք էլ (օրինակ՝ Ծերեթելու վրա դիրքավորվածները)՝ *գնիկ*: Մինչև լիարժեք *գին* չեն ձգում, էլի:

Հ.Գ. Կնիքը բա՞յ է: Էն որ ասում են՝ «Կնիք թողիք», «Կնած եք պահում», էդ շարքից:

Հ.Հ.Գ. «Մի՛ կնացիր», գրեթե պատգամում է Աստվածաշունչը:

----------

Freeman (25.12.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> Դե, ոմանք *կնիք* են, ոմանք էլ (օրինակ՝ Ծերեթելու վրա դիրքավորվածները)՝ *գնիկ*: Մինչև լիարժեք *գին* չեն ձգում, էլի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կնիքը բա՞յ է: Էն որ ասում են՝ «Կնիք թողիք», «Կնած եք պահում», էդ շարքից:
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ. «Մի՛ կնացիր», գրեթե պատգամում է Աստվածաշունչը:


Կնիք թողիք ձեր մարդով,

----------

VisTolog (25.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ո՞վ է մարդը: Գիտե՜ք ես մտածում եմ , որ մարդը ահռելի մի զարմանադարան է՝ անհայտ ծագումով: Միգուցե մարդը բույս է՝ մուտացիայի ենթարկված, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ:  :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե, ոմանք *կնիք* են, ոմանք էլ (օրինակ՝ Ծերեթելու վրա դիրքավորվածները)՝ *գնիկ*: Մինչև լիարժեք *գին* չեն ձգում, էլի:
> Հ.Գ. Կնիքը բա՞յ է: Էն որ ասում են՝ «Կնիք թողիք», «Կնած եք պահում», էդ շարքից:
> Հ.Հ.Գ. «Մի՛ կնացիր», գրեթե պատգամում է Աստվածաշունչը:


Չնեղանաս, Հայկօ ջան, բայց կարծում եմ, մեր երկխոսությունն այս թեմայով լրիվ իմաստազրկվեց: Ինձ համար, որ հաստատ: Հումորն ինձ համար որևէ արժեք ներկայացնում է, քանի դեռ գեղեցիկ է, ճկուն, և իր մեջ հետաքրքիր մտքեր է պարունակում: Իսկ երբ այն դառնում է` ինձ համար, - գռեհիկ ու տափակ, ես արդեն սկսում եմ նրան լրջորեն վերաբերվել ու, հիմնականում, ընկնում եմ ոչ հաճելի իրավիճակի մեջ: Դրա տխուր ապացույցն ունեցել եմ նույնիսկ այստեղ` "Ակումբում", ի միջի այլոց, մի  մարդու հետ, ում հիմնական ստեղծագործություններն ինձ բավականին դուր են գալիս:
Այնպես որ, Հայկօ ջան, ես գերադասում եմ չխորանալ այլևս մեր այս հաճելի զրույցի մեջ, խուսափելու համար հետագա... Լավ, չերկարացնեմ:

Բայց մի բան ցանկանում եմ ասել այնուամենայնիվ: Արի անվանենք դա... միգուցէ` խորհուրդ:
Բնությունից տղա-մարդուն տրված է ձգտել դեպի կին-մարդը: Այստեղ ոչ մի փիլիսոփայություն չկա. դա էգի և արուի սովորական մագնիսականությունն է, որը յուրահատուկ է բոլոր շնչավորներին: Կենդանիների մոտ այն ավելի ճիշտ է ցուցաբերվում. արուն միշտ փորձում է գայթակղել էգին` իր շարժումներով, պարերով, իր գույներով, գեղեցկությամբ: ՈՒշադրություն դարձրու. համարյա բոլոր գազանների, ձկների, թռչունների մոտ էլ արուներն ավելի գեղեցիկ են: Իսկ մենք, մարդ-արուներս, հիմնականում ցուցաբերում ենք մեր ուժը:

Որոշ մարդ-արուներ գալիս են այն եզրակացության, որ ուժը ցուցաբերելու համար պարտադիր չէ ի կատար ածել այն հնուց եկած ավանդույթները` տուն սարքել, ծառ տնկել; պարտադիր չէ երկրներ գրավել կամ երկնքից աստղեր իջեցնել կամ սարեր անել տեղահան; պարտադիր չէ մենամարտել մեկմեկու դեմ կամ ասպետական տուրնիրներ սարքել կամ սիրած աղջկա պատուհանի տակ սերենադներ երգել: Նրանք շատ ավելի հեշտ միջոց են գտել իրենց ուժը ցուցաբերելու. անում են այդ ուղղալիորեն, իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժի գերակշռությունը ցուցաբերելով կնոջ հանդեպ, և ըստ դրա էլ ծաղրի ենթարկելով, ստորացնելով ու նվաստացնելով կնոջը: Չնայած կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ ֆիզիկապես էլ, ավելի դիմացկուն են կանայք, այլ ոչ թե տղա-մարդիկ: Որովհետև, եթե տղա-մարդու ուսերին դնեին այն ամբողջ ընտանեկան հոգսն ու պրոբլեմները, որոնք "թույլ" կինն է կրում իր ուսերին, տղա-մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը երևի ինքնասպան կլիներ: Հեռու գնալ պետք չի, նայեք ձեր մայրերին, և անմիջապես կհավատաք այս խոսքերի ճշմարտությանը: Եվ այդ վերջին հայացքն է (գցած մոր վրա), որ ինձ բերել է հետևյալ համոզմունքին. եթե ես նվաստացնում եմ կնոջը` ես առաջին հերթին իմ մորն եմ նվաստացնում:

Մի խոսքով. *ծաղրի ենթարկելով, կամ ստորացնելով, կամ նվաստացնելով կին-մարդուն` տղա-մարդը ցուցաբերում է իր թուլությունը*:

----------

erexa (04.02.2011), Գեա (06.02.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ո՞վ է մարդը: Գիտե՜ք ես մտածում եմ , որ մարդը ահռելի մի զարմանադարան է՝ *անհայտ* ծագումով: Միգուցե մարդը *բույս* է՝ մուտացիայի ենթարկված, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ: :think


Եթե փոխենք ընդամենը երկու բառ, սիրելի Ոզնիկ, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ես ասել: Ես էլ հենց նույնը կասեի: Իսկ "զարմանադարանը"` ուղղակի հանճարեղ է, մեծ հաճույք պատճառեց. շնորհակալություն:

Սա երկու բառը փոխած տարբերակն է.
Ո՞վ է մարդը: Գիտե՜ք ես մտածում եմ , որ մարդը ահռելի մի զարմանադարան է՝ *հայտնի* ծագումով: Միգուցե մարդը *հրեշտակ* է՝ մուտացիայի ենթարկված, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ:

Հ.Գ. Մի տեղ արդեն հարցրել եմ, այստեղ էլ կրկնեմ. *ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչու՞ մեր լեզուն չունի "սեռ" հասկացողությունը*:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Եթե փոխենք ընդամենը երկու բառ, սիրելի Ոզնիկ, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ես ասել: Ես էլ հենց նույնը կասեի: Իսկ "զարմանադարանը"` ուղղակի հանճարեղ է, մեծ հաճույք պատճառեց. շնորհակալություն:
> 
> Սա երկու բառը փոխած տարբերակն է.
> Ո՞վ է մարդը: Գիտե՜ք ես մտածում եմ , որ մարդը ահռելի մի զարմանադարան է՝ *հայտնի* ծագումով: Միգուցե մարդը *հրեշտակ* է՝ մուտացիայի ենթարկված, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մի տեղ արդեն հարցրել եմ, այստեղ էլ կրկնեմ. *ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչու՞ մեր լեզուն չունի "սեռ" հասկացողությունը*:


 Սամբիթբաբա ջան գրառումս ծաղրական էր, հավատա, ոչ մի հանճարեղ միտք չի պարունակում իր մեջ:

Իսկ ձեր գրառումը կրկին ու կրկին մեծ ինֆորմացիա պարունակող գրադարան է: Բռավո:  :Clapping:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթբաբա ջան գրառումս ծաղրական էր, հավատա, ոչ մի հանճարեղ միտք չի պարունակում իր մեջ:
> Իսկ ձեր գրառումը կրկին ու կրկին մեծ ինֆորմացիա պարունակող գրադարան է: Բռավո: :clap


Գիտեմ, Ոզնիկ ջան: Բայց մի բան էլ գիտեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր ծաղր էլ ճշմարտությունից է սկիզբ առնում: ՈՒ մի երրորդ բան էլ գիտեմ, որ ներքուստ, այնտեղ, քո սրտի գաղտնի սենյակում, դու ինձ հետ լրիվ համաձայն ես: ՈՒ դրա համար ես սիրում եմ քեզ:

----------


## Tig

:Smile:  Տղան զրկված է ոտքից, աղջիկը՝ ձեռքից, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, սա այնքան գեղեցիկ պար է։

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011), E-la Via (04.02.2011), eduard30 (16.02.2011), erexa (04.02.2011), Moonwalker (10.03.2011), Sambitbaba (04.02.2011), Գեա (06.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

Տվյալ տեսանյութում ներկայացվում է անկոնտակտ մատերի տեխնիկաի և էության մասին որոշակի ինֆորմացիա, որը, կարծում եմ, մարդու ով լինելու հարցի հետ ուղղակի կապ ունի:




հ.գ. Շնորհակալություն Արիադնային

----------

